# Guess how many...



## kellystewart

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum and by reading the posts so far it seems far more welcoming than another forum I post on that shall remain nameless lol.

My girl is meant to be due around the 22nd but she did have an incident about a week before her matings but it was a slip and barely lasted a minute so I kinda *stupidly* assumed there's no way she would have taken from that but IF she had she would be due any day now!

I've been monitoring her temperatures and they've hovering around 37.6-38 the last 3 days. I would say these are normal last week temps? Last year she was still at these temps 24hrs pre whelp and the temperature drop came quickly then pups were out before I could blink lol (she had 9 but 1 had to be pts due to intususception) There has been loss of mucous plug which started 3 days ago which prompted me to start taking temps. She has also been digging in her whelping pen albeit not a lot only a few minutes every day if that.

What do you guys think from her pic? Oh and how many pups do you reckon lol she seems crammed to the gunnels haha

These were taken about 15 mins ago and she has been panting on and off all day.



















Mya pre pregnancy


----------



## sullivan

Crumbs she looks ready to pop. I say 12 but im quessing as never had much contact with pregnant bitches and not that sure on litter sizes breed to breed. Ah bless hope all ok for her and she doesnt get to hot and bothered. Gorg dogs.


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and by reading the posts so far it seems far more welcoming than another forum I post on that shall remain nameless lol.
> 
> My girl is meant to be due around the 22nd but she did have an incident about a week before her matings but it was a slip and barely lasted a minute so I kinda *stupidly* assumed there's no way she would have taken from that but IF she had she would be due any day now!
> 
> I've been monitoring her temperatures and they've hovering around 37.6-38 the last 3 days. I would say these are normal last week temps? Last year she was still at these temps 24hrs pre whelp and the temperature drop came quickly then pups were out before I could blink lol (she had 9 but 1 had to be pts due to intususception) There has been loss of mucous plug which started 3 days ago which prompted me to start taking temps. She has also been digging in her whelping pen albeit not a lot only a few minutes every day if that.
> 
> What do you guys think from her pic? Oh and how many pups do you reckon lol she seems crammed to the gunnels haha
> 
> These were taken about 15 mins ago and she has been panting on and off all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mya pre pregnancy


Hiya, just wanna say you're dogs are beautiful! She does look very far gone I must say! Kepp a very close eye on her as she's panting! PM me If u want, I'm always happy to help if I can! Good luck xx


----------



## kiera09

Maybe 10! xx


----------



## Wilky

i f she been panting on and off all day i'd expect a litter at early hours of tomorrow morning, as thats what happend with Skye...

Nice dog BTW... i'd say she looks like she will bang out between 8 & 10.. Skye didnt look that big and she popped out 10


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah she is on the rotund size lol

When got her scanned they thought at least 10 argghh and she is A LOT bigger than last year lol.

and thank you for the lovely comments


----------



## dobermummy

I'll guess twelve puppies then... 

If I'm right can I have one please?


----------



## sullivan

mumof5 said:


> I'll guess twelve puppies then...
> 
> If I'm right can I have one please?


I said 12 to mate do i qualify.......


----------



## kellystewart

LMAO hmm lemme think about it...........................no. 

Pups are going to be gorgeous dad is red and white and extremely handsome...just getting very impatient now. I sat and read through the WHOOOLLEEE first litter journey post by candysmum lol and that was to keep me entertained and to stop sticking the thermometre up poor Mya's rear end.

I definetly think more than 10 and 12 is in my head too...and that's a rather lagr litter for a husky :S think average litter is 6 so I have my work cut out.


----------



## XxNaomixX

I even googled before my answer but I think she is way above average. I think a good guess is 11 but I have a feeling of 13. Either way I think your going to have a very busy house!


----------



## kellystewart

LOL Naomi...competitive are ya? haha

Yeah definetly a busy household...but I actually can't wait


----------



## XxNaomixX

Me? Competitive? Never! No but i googled because I haven't got a clue about the breed and knew that if I didn't google my answer would be completly off the mark Hope the rest of the pregnancy runs smoothly and can't wait to see pics of the pups.


----------



## colliemerles

she looks huge, bless her, shes gorgeous,xx


----------



## kellystewart

Thanks!

Think she is getting fed up now keep telling her to hurry up but doubt it's gonna work *sigh* I want puppies!

And i'll defin upload lots of puppy pics and birth too. Planning on recording it and getting it up on You Tube


----------



## archiebaby

she does look about ready to pop i will say 10 and also it might not have been the slip mating but she could just go a week early?( you said she was due about the 22nd) especially if there is quite a few pups which i think there is


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah exactly...this is all very possible. I did read it's quite common for large litters to whelp earlier than 63 days. Hence why I am now on temp and rear end watch lol


----------



## kerrybramble

hehehe its exciting isn't it! this last few days are going VERY slow!


----------



## kellystewart

Same here...I haven't slept the last 3 nights been on the sofa (back is killing and better get used to it haha)

It's worth it though Kerry it's amazing seeing the birth and watching the pups grow from helpless lil bundles to rather hyper active and gorgeous bundles of fur and poop haha


----------



## kerrybramble

are you gunna keep a pup- we are  yay!


----------



## brackensmom

WOW, she is big and certainly looks ready to pop, hope all goes well, and i guess 13, do i get one also if i am right, there all look lovely!!.


----------



## kellystewart

LOL geez 13 wow I will be utterly amazed if 13 pop out.

I would love to keep one but I have 3 and my house really wouldn't accomodate one....although I do want to move so never know haha (mothher would kill me haha she thinks im insane for having 3)


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Think she is getting fed up now keep telling her to hurry up but doubt it's gonna work *sigh* I want puppies!
> 
> And i'll defin upload lots of puppy pics and birth too. Planning on recording it and getting it up on You Tube


Hiya, How mad is that-I've got a video of coco giving birth on utube! Now you're freaking me out lol! Heres the link xx YouTube - Doberman giving birth
My real name's Alex by the way! xx


----------



## kellystewart

haha that ia rather freaky...great minds eh?

I'll go watch now ohh im excited lol


----------



## dobermummy

Just watched the vid and it was amazing. Coco is beautiful!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah I watched it too absol stunning and what a mother!


----------



## isadobe

I guess 7 

your dogs are stunning btw :thumbsup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

She looks as big as when Maya had pups so i'd say 10 

Your Mya is a beautiful girlie, I can't wait to see photos and if you end of witha red and white pup i'll be over in a heartbeat, don't care what mother or maya say about it :laugh:


----------



## kellystewart

hehe well I do expect a few red's as dad is red and Mya's dad was red too *fingers crossed* I have a very soft spot for red's!

Your Maya is a Mal right? Ah I'd love a red bitch Mal....long coated but don't think i could cope lol it's bad enough eith is coat being 2-3" in length ha.

I'd have a house full of dogs if I could and possibly will one day lol

Thank you again people you are so sweet 

*according to scanner there is at least 10 pups in there so time will tell I guess. I rented a fetal doppler so i can check for heartbeats after the 10th has been delivered hehe!*


----------



## tinamary

They are really beautiful dogs, I hope everything goes well and we get more lovely piccys to see.


----------



## lilacbabe

Hi there !!
Great to see your dogs as not seen on other forums you do not want to mention LOL

She looks great perhaps a wee bit uncomfy now poor girl Ahhhhhhhhhhhh !

I think 8 may be 10 Oh I dont know what ever Hope you have plenty coffee on the go !! Good luck and tell ushow it goes

My cousin has your breed and his dogs are great he races one of them. They are all so friendly and would lick you to death


----------



## SpringerHusky

I have a soft spots for reds also, my dream is to own a male red sibe husky :drool:

Yeah, Maya is a mal she's a silver/grey with white and brown 

I have my hands full with 3 dogs and the 1 cat, my mum would have a heart attack if I brang another dog home


----------



## canuckjill

Beautiful dog, I say 13 also. A bakers dozen LOL...Jill


----------



## kellystewart

Ah she is beautiful! I would love to keep one from my litter but again my mother would freak too and she lives 45 miles away haha.

Yeah Lilacbabe a very warm welcome I've had hear hehe.


Oh Canuckjill this has been a common guess hehe can't wait to find out

x


----------



## kiera09

mumof5 said:


> Just watched the vid and it was amazing. Coco is beautiful!!:001_wub::001_wub:


Thanx!, Have u got a dobey? You're pics abit small and my eyes are terrible! x


----------



## vizzy24

XxNaomixX said:


> I even googled before my answer but I think she is way above average. I think a good guess is 11 but I have a feeling of 13. Either way I think your going to have a very busy house!


aww I was gonna guess 11. lol Just out of curiosity who was the surprise father? Will it be obvious when they are born? like a dachshund ro something lol


----------



## kellystewart

No no same father....just I didnt want her mated that early so I knew the dates better lol. I had planned to mate her on the 19th, 20th and 22nd but she was caught by him (he jumped the fence grrr @ him lol) and caught her on the 14th but that was only her 6th day of her season and it was and in and out job I saw them yelled and he came off her.... so that's why I figured it wouldn't have taken from then. Tis still possible she ovulated a couple days after so could in theory go anytime between now and the 28th depending on fertilization.

Her temp is sitting at 37.7 and she has refused food for the first time today so think it should be within the next 48 hours (I hope! lol) although I havent seen any really stringy mucous fom her vulva just lil bits so hopefully some more comes away from her. I'm bored of waiting and no sleep hehe

x


----------



## Poppy09

How exciting!! Hope she is ok and keep us posted!!


----------



## kayz

I am going to say 11. Mum looks ready to pop!! She is gorgeous!! I can't wait for puppy pics!!


----------



## kellystewart

hehe will defin keep you all updated! I can't wait myself lol.

Think 11 seems most popular guess 

Thank you everyone for such a warm and friendly welcome!

Kelly x


----------



## vizzy24

kellystewart said:


> No no same father....just I didnt want her mated that early so I knew the dates better lol. I had planned to mate her on the 19th, 20th and 22nd but she was caught by him (he jumped the fence grrr @ him lol) and caught her on the 14th but that was only her 6th day of her season and it was and in and out job I saw them yelled and he came off her.... so that's why I figured it wouldn't have taken from then. Tis still possible she ovulated a couple days after so could in theory go anytime between now and the 28th depending on fertilization.
> 
> x


Phew thats lucky it was the right dog !!! Hopefully it will be the first time she was caught otherwise if you still have a couple of weeks to go you maybe looking at 15 lol as she is so big already!!!!! Am I right in thinking she could have taken at both mating as I know dogs can be preganant by 2 fathers so in theory they could be pregnant from different maings ( hope that makes sense).


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah if they are mated by different dogs there can be pups from both fathers.

Her temp is steady at 37.7 so pretty confident we are in the last week...and it was 38 3 days ago so reckon pups will be here within 3 days (famous last words eh?) lol


----------



## vizzy24

oooh how exciting good luck. Dont forget loads of pics!!!!!!!


----------



## kellystewart

Oh don't you worry about that wil be loads lol...going to record the birth and get it on You Tube too


----------



## vizzy24

Brill!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## kellystewart

WE HAVE MIIILLLLKKK wooo well looks like pups will be here soon  haha I'm getting excited now


----------



## dobermummy

kiera09 said:


> Thanx!, Have u got a dobey? You're pics abit small and my eyes are terrible! x


Yeah, max. We got him because that was the breed my oh wanted, i wasnt sure with young children and not really knowing the breed. Now i will never be without one. If you decide your lot are too much feel free to send them to me


----------



## kiera09

mumof5 said:


> Yeah, max. We got him because that was the breed my oh wanted, i wasnt sure with young children and not really knowing the breed. Now i will never be without one. If you decide your lot are too much feel free to send them to me


Hiya, yer I no dobermans are the best breed in the world! I trust mine 100% with my daughter-they love her to bits! How weird my boys called Max to! And Mollys mums boy is called Max! 
I'm cuddling a little liver n tan boy now-he's so cute!He's dead to the world! Where u frm?(just incase i need to send u a couple!lol!) xx


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> WE HAVE MIIILLLLKKK wooo well looks like pups will be here soon  haha I'm getting excited now


Hiya kelly! How exciting!!!! keep me posted! x


----------



## dobermummy

Im on the notts, derbys border but WILL travel  

The number of people who tell me I am a bad parent for having him with the kids is unreal, tho most soon change their mind once they have met him. (but as always there will always be a few who believe they are nasty :rolleyes5


----------



## kellystewart

Mya's temp is down to 37.6 this morning. Last year when it stayed at 37.5 for around 5 hours whe gave birth the next day so hopefully her temp will drop a little more later on today 

Her behaviour has changed dramatically now, a lot more digging and she is staying in the whelping pen as well..

Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning/afternoon 
x


----------



## tinamary

OOOHHHH im all excited now


----------



## dobermummy

tinamary said:


> OOOHHHH im all excited now


me too. I cant wait for puppies


----------



## kellystewart

Temp is down to 37.5  so think we are in for a looooong night hehe I am actually SOOO excited lol


----------



## kiera09

mumof5 said:


> Im on the notts, derbys border but WILL travel
> 
> The number of people who tell me I am a bad parent for having him with the kids is unreal, tho most soon change their mind once they have met him. (but as always there will always be a few who believe they are nasty :rolleyes5


Hiya, They've got a bad name because they're used as guard dogs and are often only seen in films chasing people! I know wot u mean, people have said "O you're mad, dobermans have been known to turn!" Well neglected and abused dogs will turn! Family dogs dnt! xx


----------



## kellystewart

complete ignorance if you ask me. dogs by nature are gregarious and dobes and big clumsy clowns...gorgeous dogs!


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Mya's temp is down to 37.6 this morning. Last year when it stayed at 37.5 for around 5 hours whe gave birth the next day so hopefully her temp will drop a little more later on today
> 
> Her behaviour has changed dramatically now, a lot more digging and she is staying in the whelping pen as well..
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning/afternoon
> x


How exciting!!!! PUPPIES!!!!!! Sounds more promising! xx


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> complete ignorance if you ask me. dogs by nature are gregarious and dobes and big clumsy clowns...gorgeous dogs!


Well said Kelly!  Although I dnt know wot gregarious means! I know what u mean! xx


----------



## tinamary

I agree, unless there is a medical problem they are good natured and great with the family.

This is the exception and is due to bad owners.
My neighbour bought a beautiful Mastif at 12 weeks. She has four children and at the time i thought it was a bad idea as the baby was only 12 months old and really dainty. Well within days the dog was confined to the kitchen in a cage as it knocked the littleone over. I tried to rehome it for her as it was spending hours locked in this crate and the other children were neglecting to take it out as they promised. I had a freind that wanted to take it off her hands and even brought her down to meet him, the owner did not want to let him go. I could hear him barking all the time and it was making me really miserable as i felt awful for him. There was no point reporting it as he was being cared for and fed.
Weeks went by and it seemed like the dog was spending most of its days caged and barking for most of it.
I was getting more and more agitated as i could see the dog was going mad.
well one day it turned on the owner and now she has rehomed him. Thank god. But what makes me mad is that someone could get such a large dog without having a clue what they are doing. 
It was so fustrating as i offered to take her to training and rehome the dog. There was nothing i could do.


----------



## kellystewart

Very frustrating isn't it? At least she did the right thing in the end could have been worse 

Yup puppies defin on the way, just called my vets to prewarn them hehe 

Might try and nao the now seeing as I am going to be up all night


----------



## tinamary

Think most of us will be with you tonight.

Good luck and i hope all goes really well for mum and however many puppies. Get the camera ready


----------



## kellystewart

hahaha funny you should say that....I have my video camera already set up on its tripod ready to go with my 2nd battery charged.

Same goes for 2 digicams both with 2 batteries even my phone has a 2nd spare battery charged up ready just in case


Oh and webcam at the ready too as will record it direct on to here too


----------



## tinamary

I only want to see the puppy pics not the gory bits though. lol


----------



## kellystewart

lol ok...i'll be sure to label them all so you dont see too much blood and ambiotic guts haha 

p.s getting ridiculously excited now i just keep looking at her telling her to hurry up lol


----------



## kerrybramble

me too hahaha! bram is due tomorrow so hopefully tonight will be the night!


----------



## kellystewart

Ohh how exciting! Whats her temp sitting at?

Mya's is still 37.5 so probably 12-24 hours left still


----------



## smiithy1

looks like a few over 10 saying that our bitch looked like that and had 6 she was bigger than the time before and she had 9


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> hahaha funny you should say that....I have my video camera already set up on its tripod ready to go with my 2nd battery charged.
> 
> Same goes for 2 digicams both with 2 batteries even my phone has a 2nd spare battery charged up ready just in case
> 
> Oh and webcam at the ready too as will record it direct on to here too


looking forward to it, nothing quite like seeing the birth :thumbsup:  good luck by the way your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## kellystewart

13 seems to be a popular guess....we know there is at least 10 as had her scanned just cant wait to find out now lol



smiithy1 said:


> looks like a few over 10 saying that our bitch looked like that and had 6 she was bigger than the time before and she had 9


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! Well I'll keep an eye on this thread then! I cnt wait!I've never seen newborn husky pups!! good luck-hope everything goes to plan!lol! x

Kerry Bramble, good luck! x


----------



## kerrybramble

have only took it today 4 1st time and it was 37.8! but can't really go on temps as havent taken regularly! she might hod out to her second date of saturday though (knowing her she will because it will be awkward because kids here this weekend so will have a house full!)


----------



## kellystewart

that temp sounds about right...if it drops to about 37.5 and stays there and then drops to about 37.2-3 then expect pups within 24 hours


----------



## kellystewart

Arggghh Mya is just teasing now....her temp has now jumped up to 38.2 which is higher than it's been in the last 6 days how frustrating. Spoke to vet and he isn't concerned as she is bright, eating and drinking fine and no messy discharge just what's left of the mucous plug


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly's done that and then dropped right down within hours and she had her pups 24 hours later


----------



## kellystewart

Oh well that's promising! How often were you taking her temp on last day then? I keep wanting to take it and everytime she hears the case of the digital thermometre coming off she gets up and goes to hide lol bless her

im soo impatient


----------



## Molly's Mum

kellystewart said:


> Oh well that's promising! How often were you taking her temp on last day then? I keep wanting to take it and everytime she hears the case of the digital thermometre coming off she gets up and goes to hide lol bless her
> 
> im soo impatient


I was taking it 4 times a day, Molly didn't mind  When it dropped I did it 2 hours later just to check it had stayed down then didn't bother any more as I knew things were moving x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah think i'll start taking it every 2-3 hours and more if things start to develop *fingers crossed*

*sigh* im bored now


----------



## tinamary

You know what they say
"A Watched Pot Never Boils". lol


----------



## kellystewart

Haha I know but I'm actually scared to leave her....I'm trying to watch movies and not watch every single movement she makes and over analysing it!


----------



## candysmum

oh how exciting i miss my pups

Glad you enjoyed my thread too!

She is a beauty i would LOVE a Husky we were looking at huskys and Dalmatians when we were looking at our new dog it was just the Dally turned up first. 

i remember the temp going down getting excited and then jumping way back up it was horrible and i thought the end would never come. It was nice when she started digging and the first pant that was it i knew we were on our way so i stopped taking her temp but like you when candy saw the thermo she sat on her bum or stuck it next to a wall!

GOod luck
xx


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah totally.....things seem very quiet today so im hoping is the calm before the storm!

Your thread was some hefty but very enjoyable reading.

How are the pups doing now?


----------



## emmakeo

oh my god just got on here and even i am all excited


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Oh well that's promising! How often were you taking her temp on last day then? I keep wanting to take it and everytime she hears the case of the digital thermometre coming off she gets up and goes to hide lol bless her
> 
> im soo impatient


LOL! I know wot u mean! My digital thermometers case had a distinctive noise! Coco didn't mind to much, when her temp dropped I was taking it every hour (Dobermans are meant to be quick whelpers-HA!) Her temp was 36.7, I went to take it an hr later and the water sac was there ready to burst! 
I've got 2 new pics of the pups eyes opening, They're not amazin as I took them on my fone! xx


----------



## tinamary

I think if someone had tried taking my temp every hour when i was due to give birth i would have bitten them good style.


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah she has been very patient with me but you can tell im p**sing her off...poor lil mite lol.

Well latest update is temp back down to 37.5 as it was away up at 38.2 this morning....lots and lots of stringy mucous from her rear end and she has the runs (niiiceee) not tried seeing if she will eat anything as she has eaten a fair amount earlier today but will give it a try shortly


----------



## kerrybramble

ooo i think it will be soon- signs are there!


----------



## kellystewart

Yup sure are....I just want a nice big temp drop to below 37 now


----------



## kerrybramble

you here that mya? mum wants a temp drop!---- make it happen!


----------



## mollyismyworld

The puppies will certainly be beautiful, however many there are!!

I love the 3rd picture....let me guess who rules your roost!! xx


----------



## kellystewart

she is fast asleep doubt a bomb would even wake her...has been like that alll day...really heavy long sleeps. good sign too i think?


----------



## kellystewart

mollyismyworld said:


> The puppies will certainly be beautiful, however many there are!!
> 
> I love the 3rd picture....let me guess who rules your roost!! xx


Well I am under the misconception it's me but pah no chance they have me wrapped round their lil paws lol


----------



## kerrybramble

thats what bram been like too! ooo its getting exciting- for some reason i can't visualise it happening!


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah you literally wait all year...planning, mating getting everything ready and it comes to d-day and you are like hurry up already! It's utterly exhausting and we still have another 8 weeks of puppy care too 

Gonna take Mya's temp again shortly methinks and see if she will eat anymore (gave her a lil meat earlier and she ate it but very slowly)


----------



## kerrybramble

bram hardly ater, had her 1st runny poo and is now panting again


----------



## kellystewart

Mya's temp STILL high at 37.8 *sigh* not even sure it will be tomorrow at this rate arrgh


----------



## kerrybramble

damn well good things at my end! at least we can keep updated wiv each other!


----------



## kellystewart

Very true!

Hope Bram goes tonight


----------



## kerrybramble

kellystewart said:


> Very true!
> 
> Hope Bram goes tonight


ooo me too x


----------



## kiera09

I hope so too! It's agonising waiting! Good luck xx


----------



## candysmum

well the pups are 13 weeks today. i saw cindy at the weekend as she came over with my parents and spent 3 days playing with candy she is MASSIVE

She has also bitten candys face sore! those nasty puppy teeth candy didn't seem to care but she is covered in scabs around her face now! bless her

Rollo is a little shorter than Cindy and they are the only 2 i have seen

I have been promised pictures of LIlly but she is also Massiv ei have been told and they have all started to go for their walks and loving it already.

BLess

hope things go well for you soon.


----------



## kellystewart

UPDATE:

Jeez Mya is keeping me on my toes....temp has been right up at 38.4 this morning and back down at 37.7 now. Lots of stringy mucous as well....has been sleeping loooads but not much panting. She is now looking very fed up and is laying on the back step (or trying to lol)


----------



## tinamary

Come on Mya be a good girl, give us the puppies and stop us all from worrying.


----------



## kellystewart

Tell me about it!

Pups were uber active this morning and are still kicking about now but much less so than earlier.


Guess its looking more likely that there is another day or 2 to wait seeing as she has been eating copious amounts and not much panting or digging...tis very sporadic


----------



## tinamary

I can't stand the suspence


----------



## kellystewart

Ohhh just taken her temperature again...was at 38.4 about 6 am this morning then went to 37.7 about 8:30 and now we are way down at *37.3* lowest temp yet woooo

Last year she dropped to 37.3 at 6pm on the 28th and 1st pup out at 12:30pm 29th so perhaps not too long left


----------



## kellystewart

*37.1 now wooo*


----------



## candysmum

PUPPIES

Oh i am so gonna get broody again


----------



## kellystewart

hehe i just cant wait im uber excited!

mya is soo fed up poor thing just laying about looking sorry for herself hehe


----------



## kellystewart

temp now *36.9* so yeah looks like very possible pups in wee hours of tomorrow or tomorrow afternoon. im hoping for first pup around 7am!


----------



## pommum

Good luck Kelly, I hope every thing goes well for you both and she doesn't have too many pups 10 sounds like alot comapred to what I'm used to lol.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kellystewart

Thank you!

Well Archies words (scanner) were jesus a lot in there I can see 10 but there looks like at least another under the ribs lol

She has 9 last year so hopefully she copes ok.

Will keep everyone updated as im on tenterhooks myself


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well Archies words (scanner) were jesus a lot in there I can see 10 but there looks like at least another under the ribs lol
> 
> She has 9 last year so hopefully she copes ok.
> 
> Will keep everyone updated as im on tenterhooks myself


Hiya, OMG! Pups are finally on their way! It's about time! But if she's anything like Molly she might keep us in suspence for a few more days!  xx


----------



## kellystewart

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, OMG! Pups are finally on their way! It's about time! But if she's anything like Molly she might keep us in suspence for a few more days!  xx


Ah thats mean lol


----------



## crazycrest

How we doing over here now ? x x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> How we doing over here now ? x x x


Hiya cc, Well I think Myas crossing her legs for now! Mind u her temperatures very low, so maybe we might see some pups! x


----------



## crazycrest

kiera09 said:


> Hiya cc, Well I think Myas crossing her legs for now! Mind u her temperatures very low, so maybe we might see some pups! x


I reckon you're in for a 2am start, it's gonna be a long night xxx:w00t:


----------



## kellystewart

Ah I dont mind a 2am start as long as pups dont come flying out too quickly lol


----------



## canuckjill

How's things going Kelly?....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

Nothing to report....she is in her whelping box fast asleep. Has been panting, digging and licking intermittently but is still happily eating.

Think Im gonna try get 40 winks as gonna be a loooong night lol


----------



## kellystewart

Hmm she keeps giving me THAT look...pupils are rapidly dilating and contracting so I have a feeling things may move quite quickly now!

And soooo happy about Bramble and the pups what a result!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Nothing to report....she is in her whelping box fast asleep. Has been panting, digging and licking intermittently but is still happily eating.
> 
> Think Im gonna try get 40 winks as gonna be a loooong night lol


Yep get some while you can! I just wanna know if you've got someone at home with you for a bit of support should ya need it x x x


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> Hmm she keeps giving me THAT look...pupils are rapidly dilating and contracting so I have a feeling things may move quite quickly now!
> 
> And soooo happy about Bramble and the pups what a result!


wow its a busy day for pups today lol good luck I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Hmm she keeps giving me THAT look...pupils are rapidly dilating and contracting so I have a feeling things may move quite quickly now!
> 
> And soooo happy about Bramble and the pups what a result!


Fantastic result for Kerry & bramble x x x
How is Mya's temp now x


----------



## kellystewart

shall check it now(actually will wait 15 mins as just back from the slow walk but she is still knackered from it lol)...was sitting at 36.7 for quite a while but went back up to 37.3 earlier on (last year she went back up to 37.8 and delivered within 2 hours lol)

Just had the dogs out for a lil jaunt around the block and Mya in her pen laying down panting.

Just me here, but think a mate is gonna come over should she go into labour...my housemate will be home at 11:30pm ish but just in case something happens in between


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> shall check it now(actually will wait 15 mins as just back from the slow walk but she is still knackered from it lol)...was sitting at 36.7 for quite a while but went back up to 37.3 earlier on (last year she went back up to 37.8 and delivered within 2 hours lol)
> 
> Just had the dogs out for a lil jaunt around the block and Mya in her pen laying down panting.
> 
> Just me here, but think a mate is gonna come over should she go into labour...my housemate will be home at 11:30pm ish but just in case something happens in between


All sounding good!
Pleased you'll have someone over with you, them wee hour's can be real lonely x x x


----------



## kellystewart

Temp now at 37.7 which I kinda expected.

lots of panting, heavy breathing and general restlessness


----------



## Vixie

good luck it really does sound like tonight's the night, and I'm sure a few of us will be around quite late lol


----------



## Hb-mini

Good luck lovey!! xx


----------



## brackensmom

Good luck,


----------



## kellystewart

Thanks!

She is just laying down panted seems a lil more relaxed than earlier


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, I can't wait!!!


----------



## ad_1980

I just looked at this thread....um....12? I can't imagine what your face'll be like if you have that many pups lol

I am looking forward to hearing about the puppies birth.


----------



## kellystewart

I know lol! Once I get to 10 i'll need to look closely at her to see if there are any more.


Hey guys question for ya....say colostrum production starts and comes through to the teats say 4 days ago but now you aren't able to express any from her teats would you be concerned by that?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> I know lol! Once I get to 10 i'll need to look closely at her to see if there are any more.
> 
> Hey guys question for ya....say colostrum production starts and comes through to the teats say 4 days ago but now you aren't able to express any from her teats would you be concerned by that?


No...only minimal production before birth if any at all!
No worries all will be fine x x x


----------



## kellystewart

scrap that there is still colostrum there...clearly "milking" dogs isnt my strong point lol

ahh come on puppies


----------



## ad_1980

kellystewart said:


> scrap that there is still colostrum there...clearly "milking" dogs isnt my strong point lol
> 
> ahh come on puppies


Someone's eager


----------



## kellystewart

That obvious?

hehe my housemates suggestion was "put a hoover up her bum and squeeze her form the top like a tube of toothpaste" made me laugh anyways


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> That obvious?
> 
> hehe my housemates suggestion was "put a hoover up her bum and squeeze her form the top like a tube of toothpaste" made me laugh anyways


Ewww nasty lol x x


----------



## kellystewart

Think that was his way of trying to help lol....ah she is back sleeping again *sigh*


maybe a while yet still


----------



## ad_1980

Aw.....they'll come....just gotta be patient


----------



## kellystewart

temp back down to 37.1


----------



## kellystewart

*sigh* going for a nap lol seeing as Mya is out cold *rolls eyes*


----------



## Vixie

LOL hope you get some rest, shes just teasing you I think lol


----------



## kellystewart

TYPICAL cant sleep lol im bloomin knackered but every single noise I hear I'm up and checking her.

She is panting again and very restless...is currently laying on the back step again (patio doors open and im watching her from the kitchen)

I don't think im going to get much if any sleep tonight cant help but think they are on their way and gonna surprise me how quickly it starts!


----------



## kerrybramble

good luck kelly


----------



## kellystewart

Thanks Kerry I need it!!


----------



## kellystewart

ohh we have lots of digging and tearing of newspaper!


----------



## kerrybramble

wahoo!

your turn tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## kellystewart

lol annnd she is sleeping again


----------



## kellystewart

nothing happening yet


----------



## canuckjill

it won't be long now Kelly...Jill


----------



## kellystewart

Mya has been panting on and off and digging most of the night. I've noticed her laying on her back...heard this is common to help the pups line up in the birth canal?

Her tail is now sitting up (those who have had a litter will know what I mean lol) and looks like we are gonna get some baby action before the day is over  about bloomin time too!


----------



## vizzy24

Yey!!! GO Mya!!!!!! Good luck keep us posted!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble

woohoo! go mya!


----------



## kellystewart

She is still playing with me....back sleeping. Pups are still active in her belly think we have some seriously hyper pups on the way!


----------



## brackensmom

Good luck, hope you have some action soon, soo exciting:smile5:


----------



## LouJ69

This is sooo exciting! Can't wait 'til she has her pups!!


----------



## kellystewart

Tell me about it...

Just spoke to the vet to give them an update he agrees that it'll be this afternoon wooo 

Video camera and camera at the ready


----------



## sullivan

oHHH SO EXCITING.... WONT BE LONG NOW. LOL.


----------



## LouJ69

kellystewart said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> Just spoke to the vet to give them an update he agrees that it'll be this afternoon wooo
> 
> Video camera and camera at the ready


Hope you have the cigars at the ready too! lol


----------



## ad_1980

yay puppies puppies puppies  Its a week for puppies today  brambles pups and yours 

Keep us posted


----------



## kellystewart

Yup sure will.

Think we have quite a few hours still as she seems quite happy laying down outside and theres been no panting or digging in the last couple hours (I hope she isn't trying to trick me haha)

Her temp is still pretty low at 37.3 but we had a nice big drop from 38.4 to 36.7 yesterday and that was at 4pm and loads of sources I'm reading say 2nd stage labour starts 24 hours from this big drop....wonder if Mya read them??? 

Well Mya you have T-Minus 5 hours 41 minutes...... lol


----------



## kellystewart

No more nesting, panting or anything ARRGGHH I dunno what's going on with her now


----------



## crazycrest

LOL they sure know how to keep us on our toes hey Kelly!
Could just be the calm before he storm :w00t:


----------



## kellystewart

Awe man I sure hope so lol....trust her to wait to the weekend when it'll cost 3 times as much should she needd to see a vet!

She is still eating too....not very voraciously but steadily...no runny bum and no excessive urination. 

She has me stumped for sure


----------



## crazycrest

What day is she on now?
It's the luck of the draw lol, mine alway's wait until the weekend :001_tongue:


----------



## kellystewart

Well she was scanned on the 25th May and Archie said she was a little over 5 weeks sooo if we say she was 

5 weeks 1 days then she would be on day 62
5 weeks 2 days then she would be on day 63
5 weeks 3 days then she would be on day 64

Hope that made sense lol


----------



## crazycrest

Makes sense to me lol!
Easier way...what were her mating dates x x


----------



## kellystewart

Ah see that's the problem lol there was an accidental slip mating before the actual planned matings....was Kai so not as if wrong dog just wanted a better idead of due date for obvious reasons.

So accidental slip and it was literally blink and you miss it and I assumed it wouldnt have taken as I yelled and he got off her lol

Slip 
16th April - due date 18th June (day 8)

Planned Matings
20th April - due date 22nd June (day 12)
21st April - due date 23rd June (day 13)
22nd April - due date 24th June (day 14)

So according to the scanner she would have fertilized between the 17th and the 19th which says to me she did actually take from the slip. *phew* that was tough working that all out


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Ah see that's the problem lol there was an accidental slip mating before the actual planned matings....was Kai so not as if wrong dog just wanted a better idead of due date for obvious reasons.
> 
> So accidental slip and it was literally blink and you miss it and I assumed it wouldnt have taken as I yelled and he got off her lol
> 
> Slip
> 16th April - due date 18th June (day 8)
> 
> Planned Matings
> 20th April - due date 22nd June (day 12)
> 21st April - due date 23rd June (day 13)
> 22nd April - due date 24th June (day 14)
> 
> So according to the scanner she would have fertilized between the 17th and the 19th which says to me she did actually take from the slip. *phew* that was tough working that all out


LOL yes I do remember reading it now, here & elsewhere!
I would tend to assume, going from that, Kai didn't manage to
ejaculate anywhere near, so my reckoning would be, from your scanner,
that she took from the first planned mating 20th April (day 12),
so although you are looking at Mya whelping anytime soon, I believe her due date to be
Mon 22nd June x x x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeh and that is very possible but if that has been what has happened then I would be thinking that she is gonna go a little early seeing that we have had a long prolonged temp drop yesterday and some other signs? 

Or is this just my wishful thinking getting in the way? lol

hehe wonder where else you read it *rolls eyes* it got deleted there saying it was a puppy advertisement pfft aye right

Annnyways enough of my moaning...what do you think in your expert opinion? lol


----------



## archiebaby

lol, it always has me puzzled why they start on a weekend usually sunday tea time running into sunday evening, i think they are in cahoots with their vets!!!


----------



## kellystewart

It's all a big conspiracy ain't it! pffft 

what does it say then when I am applying to vet school hahah :S


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeh and that is very possible but if that has been what has happened then I would be thinking that she is gonna go a little early seeing that we have had a long prolonged temp drop yesterday and some other signs?
> 
> Or is this just my wishful thinking getting in the way? lol
> 
> hehe wonder where else you read it *rolls eyes* it got deleted there saying it was a puppy advertisement pfft aye right
> 
> Annnyways enough of my moaning...what do you think in your expert opinion? lol


LOL i am far from an expert 
Although I would say, yes she could well go early, especially with a litter the size Mya's going to have! The temp drop is a really good indicator, but you should see a drop staying down for a few hour's generally! Once temp drop's into low 36's take it hourly for a few hour's. Did the temp drop stay down or go any lower? Was it 36.9 ? I would have expected a drop below 36.6 as a pre warning to impending labour!
You bad 'un...you know where I saw it haha!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> It's all a big conspiracy ain't it! pffft
> 
> what does it say then when I am applying to vet school hahah :S


I haven't had that many litter's 4 to be exact & each one of them has either been a late Friday night or a Sunday, blimmin dog's x x


----------



## kellystewart

LOL I know couldn't resist!

It was 38.4 in the very early hours of yesterday and dropped to 36.9 at 1pm then to 36.7 at 2pm and at 4pm (I fell asleep and didnt take temp again till 6) but it was back up a little at 37.2 at 6pm and then has been at 37.1 pretty much since 10pm last night.

Last year her temp didnt drop any lower than 36.9 and it was at 37.3 about 20 hours before labour and actually rose to 37.8 2 hours before labour..weird huh? (and the day before it was consistently 37.8-38.1)

And you are more of an expert than I am...and anyways it's nice to have a reassuring voice/text! lol


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> It's all a big conspiracy ain't it! pffft
> 
> what does it say then when I am applying to vet school hahah :S





kellystewart said:


> LOL I know couldn't resist!
> 
> It was 38.4 in the very early hours of yesterday and dropped to 36.9 at 1pm then to 36.7 at 2pm (i kinda fell asleep ooops) but it was back up a little at 37.2 at 6pm and then has been at 37.1 pretty much since 10pm last night.
> 
> Last year her temp didnt drop any lower than 36.9 and it was at 37.3 about 20 hours before labour and actually rose to 37.8 2 hours before labour..weird huh? (and the day before it was consistently 37.8-38.1)
> 
> And you are more of an expert than I am...and anyways it's nice to have a reassuring voice/text! lol


Well it just goes to prove how very different they all are really, from bitch to bitch & labour to labour, no 2 are exactly the same!
temp does go back up to near normal as labour approaches, that's why the drop is all important if you're doing it this way, but it can also drop low a few day's before the true drop...blimmin dog's again lol.
She is obviously very close to her time & I know that you are with her, watching constantly lol, so you won't miss the beginning's of it!
I am quite happy to chat away to you lol, I love the birthing process, it is just so fascinating x x x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah I agree it's lovely.....I am just getting impatient now lol I've never been good at waiting for things hehe.

Well she is back in her whelping box and is laid out flat stretched right out...pups still really active. Still no panting but there has been some more digging.

Have you ever noticed your bitches pupils dilating and contracting when it gets close to labour?....I noticed this about Mya last year hence why I've been paying close attention to her eyes. (they are all bloodshoot poor lil thing)


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I agree it's lovely.....I am just getting impatient now lol I've never been good at waiting for things hehe.
> 
> Well she is back in her whelping box and is laid out flat stretched right out...pups still really active. Still no panting but there has been some more digging.
> 
> Have you ever noticed your bitches pupils dilating and contracting when it gets close to labour?....I noticed this about Mya last year hence why I've been paying close attention to her eyes. (they are all bloodshoot poor lil thing)


Impatience is bad for your nerves :001_tongue:
Bless her the last few day's are alway's really draining on the girl's!
The pupil's are another good indicator, they call it "the look" lol :w00t:
It is definitely a reaction to pain which causes the dilating & if you saw it last year & noticed it as you did, keep a watch for it again now, it's one thing a lot of people don't see, I guess these people maybe just not as good at reading their bitches as some of us are x x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah her pupils were dilating and contracting last night while she was panting...and again a lil this morning but not as much as last night. Thats why i was so sure she was gonna go last night..she totally had that look about her that i remember from last year.

I think everyone just gets really worried in the last few days as you read so many things about what can happen if your bitch goes over or if she suffers uterine inertia....paranoia much lol.

I dunno why but I do really think she will go today...just a feeling I guess


----------



## crazycrest

You're obviously keeping a really close eye on her, so you will see all the changes when they appear! 
I hope she does go today for you lol, but there's never any telling :w00t:
And yes the last few day's are full of worry x x x


----------



## kellystewart

Ah yeah I literally haven't moved from her side...slept on the sofa the last 8 nights and the last 2 i've been in the kitchen next to the pen.

I really wanted to go see Transformers 2 at the cinema haha (im a huuuge movie fan normally go to the cinema 2-3 times a week) I've not been *sigh* but it's worth it in the end.

Kerry and Bramble were keeping me occupied earlier lol but now it's just Mya and I


----------



## Guest

I have just read the whole thread, i cant believe you have waited all this time and had no sleep for 8 days!!! U poor thing. 

I love your dogs, they are all absolutely gorgeous. x

Please keep us updated like you have been doing, i am keeping on this thread now. xx


----------



## kellystewart

Awe thank you Kath that's such a sweet thing to say!

I will defin keep you up to date 

Fingers crossed you've picked the right day to catch up on this post hehe


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Ah yeah I literally haven't moved from her side...slept on the sofa the last 8 nights and the last 2 i've been in the kitchen next to the pen.
> 
> I really wanted to go see Transformers 2 at the cinema haha (im a huuuge movie fan normally go to the cinema 2-3 times a week) I've not been *sigh* but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> Kerry and Bramble were keeping me occupied earlier lol but now it's just Mya and I


You have plenty time for movies lol, afterward's!
Find a good book to read....better than any movie :001_tongue:


----------



## kellystewart

Very true!!

Took her temp again it's now at 37.8 and her pupils are dilating and contracting a lot now. I also noticed her vulva seems to be moving up and down like twitching ...it also does this if you touch around under her legs.

I guess still heading in right direction would just like to see more panting and emptying of bowels lol


----------



## Vixie

good luck with the whelp, I'm off for a bit now but hopefully I will come back to some good news  xxx


----------



## kellystewart

Hope so too Vixie


----------



## ad_1980

its been 3 hours and what no puppies? Ah come on!!! LOL Now i'm eager


----------



## kellystewart

I KNOOOWWW lol get her told ad_1980 

I don't think she read the books that says she is meant to go into 2nd stage between 12 and 24 hours after the temperature drop!

She is currently laid out stretched next to me fast asleep, but when she isn't her pupils are dilating/contracting and she is quite restless so again all positive signs she just needs to get a move on lol


----------



## ad_1980

hm.....try playing some really bad music to her that will get her to hurry up lol!

I'm joiking here by the way.


----------



## kellystewart

Despite her lack of panting etc i'm still convinced she will go today/tonight


*please dont prove me wrong Mya haha*


----------



## ad_1980

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Guest

I hope so bless her fingers crossed for you and Mya


----------



## kristy

hope something happens for you soon,our dogs temp was at 37.2 earlier but just done it now and its back at 37.8. shes panting but she always pants and the only digging she has done is in the back garden so looks like nothing much is happening here tonight.


----------



## kellystewart

kristy said:


> hope something happens for you soon,our dogs temp was at 37.2 earlier but just done it now and its back at 37.8. shes panting but she always pants and the only digging she has done is in the back garden so looks like nothing much is happening here tonight.


Oh wow thats a pretty low temp...did it stay there?


----------



## kristy

yes was there from first check about 8am till around 2 pm, ive just done it again and its at 37.9 so doesnt look like its going back down yet. can understand your frustration though,shes driving me mad..lol


----------



## kellystewart

Yup totally. From what I read on various sites its not uncommon for the drop to be followed by a rise again...but not that that helps us know when they will start lol


----------



## kristy

well looks like we are both going to be sat watching the dogs for a while, at least ill have someone on here to talk to...lol


----------



## kellystewart

yup you said it lol


----------



## crazycrest

Slow going hey girl's :w00t:


----------



## canuckjill

Good luck with the pups we're going camping with the our girls (the dogs)for the night so hope all goes well and that we have puppies and pics when I get back....Jill


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Good luck with the pups we're going camping with the our girls (the dogs)for the night so hope all goes well and that we have puppies and pics when I get back....Jill


Have a lovely time jill....would love to see some pictures x x


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> Good luck with the pups we're going camping with the our girls (the dogs)for the night so hope all goes well and that we have puppies and pics when I get back....Jill


ah awesome have a wicked time! And I hope i'll be able to post puppy pics by the time you are back


----------



## kiera09

Hiya guys! I thought she might ov had them today! She's gunna be fashionably late like our Molly! Well I hope Mya has them tonite, How u feeling?keep us posted! xx


----------



## ninja

i keep checking on here expecting to hear that things have started , x


----------



## kellystewart

Well im trying to leave her alone a bit much and not watch her every second figured she might want a little privacy so im sitting through in the living room and she is in her whelping box.

Took her out a walk earlier and she did a poo (first and only of the day although she has eaten earlier)

I'm still holding out that she will go tonight once it's a lil darker so meantime Mama Mia is on sky lol


----------



## kellystewart

She just had a burst of energy and was chasing Kai about the garden lol gawd


----------



## Freyja

Come on Mya.

Freyja is due in 2 weeks and at the speed you're going she'll have her pups first:w00t:


----------



## kellystewart

Tell me about it lol

She is fast asleep in her whelping box again eyes all bloodshot poor lil thing. Nothing new and temp at 37.1

ARGH again lol


----------



## kellystewart

Still no sign of pups....think she might make me wait a couple days more. I guess the temp drop yesterday might not be the "real" drop


----------



## crazycrest

Bless ya Kelly....they do this out of spite I swear lol :hand:


----------



## kiera09

Hiya hun, Coco had 2 drops, had me up all nite once coz it went down to 36.2! She didnt go for another 24 hrs! Keep an eye on her though coz u never know! U must be so excited!!! x


----------



## kellystewart

Morning guys, 

Still no news...she slept like a rock the whole night. She doesn't look distressed or or anything just sleeping loads. My thermometre has decided to stop working so gonna nip get one this morning and hopefully can report something more exciting soon lol


----------



## Freyja

I was expecting to get up this morning to read that she had had 15 pups by now.

Freyja is keeping us all guessing we are pretty sure she is pregnant she's showing all the signs but at the moment she's carrying them up under her ribs so at the moment she doesn't even really look pregnant at all. I spoke to her breeder and she says the last time she had pups she wasn't sure herself until she was 8 weeks that she was having any.

I will have to take some photos of herand start a thread about her.


----------



## kellystewart

Awe bless 

To be honest one day I looked at Mya (maybe around 4 1/2 weeks) and she didnt look pregnant at all and literally overnight I was like jeeez she is huge! Came out of nowhere.

Will you get her scanned at abou 4-5 weeks?

And yeah I was expecting pups too lol


----------



## kristy

just thought id check on here to see if you have your pups yet, o well another day of waiting..lol glad she was settled for the night, will keep watching as at least it stops me stareing at our dog all day...lol


----------



## kellystewart

Haha I can totally sympathise!

Just went and got another thermometre and the one that stopped working is now working again grrr seriously what a pain.

Her temp is sitting at 37.7 and it has been yo-yo ing the last 2 days between 37.1 and 37.8 and it was the day before that that it rose steeply up to 38.4 and then fell to it's lowest at 36.7.

Jeez fed up much

Does anyone think I should be worrying? Vet is happy and he breeds Great Danes but yanno what it's like lol


----------



## Vixie

I wouldnt be worrying yet, as shes fine in herself and showing no signs of destress I'm sure she is perfectly fine, but I know what its like I worry as well  xx


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah totally...she is fine ohhh she is whining a lil...maybe? just maybe? haha ah she stopped when I said are you ok baby lol

hmm well last year i took her to the vets at 9am as was getting worried (like i am now) and vet said she isnt dilated yet....first pup popped out at 12:30 later that day lol so i guess there is still hope for today.

Her pupils are defin much more active? pretty rapid contraction and dilation so maybe they will come today...here's hoping


----------



## Vixie

she just likes keeping you in suspense I think, hopefully by the end of today you will have some lovely pups to aww at  the time goes so slowly when your waiting for them to be born and then if flies by once they are here doesnt it


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> she just likes keeping you in suspense I think, hopefully by the end of today you will have some lovely pups to aww at  the time goes so slowly when your waiting for them to be born and then if flies by once they are here doesnt it


Totally! The last 8 days have absolutely dragged in but it will be worth it to see all the gorgeous and hopefully perfectly healthy puppies


----------



## kellystewart

OHHH I THINK WE'VE STARTED!!!

she has been trying to empty her bowels (no more left) and has been digging like crazy and whining


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> OHHH I THINK WE'VE STARTED!!!
> 
> she has been trying to empty her bowels (no more left) and has been digging like crazy and whining


oooh im excited!!! Im still here waiting hun dont worry.


----------



## kayz

How exciting!!!


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> Totally! The last 8 days have absolutely dragged in but it will be worth it to see all the gorgeous and hopefully perfectly healthy puppies


yep it will be well worth all the waiting and worrying 



kellystewart said:


> OHHH I THINK WE'VE STARTED!!!
> 
> she has been trying to empty her bowels (no more left) and has been digging like crazy and whining


oh yay looks like things are on the move, :thumbup1:


----------



## ad_1980

Now I'M excited


----------



## kellystewart

She is laid down again but if they are contractions starting up to dilate her cervix looks like they are coming every 25-30 minutes so that must be a good sign....

Shall keep you updated hehe


----------



## SpringerHusky

ooooo good luck, let's hope so. Can't wiat to find out how many and see 'em


----------



## Freyja

kellystewart said:


> Awe bless
> 
> To be honest one day I looked at Mya (maybe around 4 1/2 weeks) and she didnt look pregnant at all and literally overnight I was like jeeez she is huge! Came out of nowhere.
> 
> Will you get her scanned at abou 4-5 weeks?
> 
> And yeah I was expecting pups too lol


Freyja is 7 weeks lol. Her pups are due July 4th. I haven't had her scanned I know its not likely to be connected but everyone I have known who has had whippets scanne has had problems with the labour and the bitches have ended up having cesarians. We only did 1 mating so I didn't need to know which mating she took from.


----------



## kristy

come on mya, make your mummys day and let us know how many xxxx good luck xx


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> Freyja is 7 weeks lol. Her pups are due July 4th. I haven't had her scanned I know its not likely to be connected but everyone I have known who has had whippets scanne has had problems with the labour and the bitches have ended up having cesarians. We only did 1 mating so I didn't need to know which mating she took from.


Ah yeah makes it nice and easy then 

Oh not too long now


----------



## kellystewart

kristy said:


> come on mya, make your mummys day and let us know how many xxxx good luck xx


I'm dying to know how many there are gonna be haha


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> OHHH I THINK WE'VE STARTED!!!
> 
> she has been trying to empty her bowels (no more left) and has been digging like crazy and whining


:thumbup: about time to , x


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> OHHH I THINK WE'VE STARTED!!!
> 
> she has been trying to empty her bowels (no more left) and has been digging like crazy and whining


Now are you being serious with us? :001_tt2:
Come on Mya....we're waiting x


----------



## kellystewart

Rightio have the web cam set up to record and have just filmed her in the box...just in process of uploading it to You Tube so will put a link up when its finished and you can let me know if you think that we are getting close or not lol


----------



## ad_1980

aw you're taping the birth  I look forward to seeing it


----------



## kellystewart

and we have panting now too lol

Ohhhh i'm getting excited


----------



## kellystewart

ad_1980 said:


> aw you're taping the birth  I look forward to seeing it


Yup sure am....thought it would be a nice thing to go with the puppy packs  and obviously for me to keep and show off too hehe

(You Tube is takin forever!!!)


----------



## kerrybramble

wwwooooooohhhhhoooo!!! goooo MYA!!!


----------



## Freyja

Ben decided to record the birth od Tegan's litter last year. All you can hear is me shouting at him to get out of the way.


----------



## kerrybramble

will b on msn in 2 secs


----------



## kellystewart

LMAO haha awe bless poor Ben!

Well I have my webcam recording it so I have it positioned out the way and once I hit record it's totally hands free...I can then edit it down later and chop it up into each individual birth 

Hmm it is possible all you'll see is my butt though lol if I am in the box helping out I mean...so maybe not ha


----------



## kellystewart

wrong one lol


----------



## kellystewart

this it the right video lol

YouTube - Mya in 1st stages of Labour first one is just her mouching about and me talking crap lol


----------



## crazycrest

LOL I love the quizzical eyebrow movement's.....
.......She look's totally fed up x x


----------



## kellystewart

she is totally...im eating pizza and she is staring at me as if to say come on i have loooads of mouths to feed bless


----------



## crazycrest

Is she still eating ? Or just fancying your pizza hmy:


----------



## kellystewart

I gave her some tripe and puppy biscuits earlier *boak* she ate a mouthful then tried to bury the rest under the newspapers...so no she has went off her food....but my food is a different matter lol


----------



## crazycrest

What you ***ing at? Tripe is just so good for them!
Yep mine are the same lol, well if [email protected] good enough for me!!!!!


----------



## kellystewart

well so far we are alternating between sleeping, panting and generally looking confuzzled...she has been licking her belly and paws (cant reach her rear end lol) but she hasn't been looking at her rear end in a funny way or anything.

Her eyes are still dancing about like mad though


----------



## crazycrest

Aww poor girl....any rear leg kicking out yet?


----------



## Vixie

are you showing the birth on msn then? 

good luck


----------



## kellystewart

I can't show it on msn because you can only connect to the cam from one source so because I'm recording it on to my laptop I can't access it from msn...but i will put it on You Tube as soon as I can


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Aww poor girl....any rear leg kicking out yet?


sporadically yeah not every minute but once in wee while she stretches riiiight out and kicks her back legs out....but if she is in the box she puts her legs up against the side of the box and pushes herself across lol


----------



## crazycrest

Ah well! You'll just have to wait until she's ready then lol


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> I can't show it on msn because you can only connect to the cam from one source so because I'm recording it on to my laptop I can't access it from msn...but i will put it on You Tube as soon as I can


ah I see lol sounds like she moving along nicely now


----------



## kellystewart

I think so yup!

Still at least a few hours till any new developments me thinks as she is sleeping again lol


----------



## Vixie

LOL at least shes getting plenty of rest


----------



## kellystewart

Oh man I think she is playing me again...absolutely nothing to report. She is asleep in the living room

*sobs* i want puppies


----------



## Vixie

haha she likes playing games with you that one lol it can't be long now .........well hopefully


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Oh man I think she is playing me again...absolutely nothing to report. She is asleep in the living room
> 
> *sobs* i want puppies


aww hunny, you poor thing and that video of her, her face is so sad.

She is truly fed up now isnt she? Just as you are im sure.

What day is she actually due? xx


----------



## kerrybramble

as long as she is ok hun, pups can wait, i learnt that the hard way!


----------



## sullivan

Shes having fun keeping you on your guard....hope its not to long now. Bit your sooooo excited.


----------



## kayz

Not long to go hopefully.


----------



## kellystewart

I've decided she isn't really pregnant lol 

oh man how much longer can she take haha I honestly feel like they are never gonna come....sooooo bored

Just watch Bedtime Stories (kids film lol) was awesome lol


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> I've decided she isn't really pregnant lol
> 
> oh man how much longer can she take haha I honestly feel like they are never gonna come....sooooo bored
> 
> Just watch Bedtime Stories (kids film lol) was awesome lol


Hiya, still no pups! I hope she goes soon! We bin watching scooby doo today! xx


----------



## cdcclub

loved your youtube clip of her, how far on is she now?


----------



## kellystewart

POST FROM YESTERDAY

Ah see that's the problem lol there was an accidental slip mating before the actual planned matings....was Kai so not as if wrong dog just wanted a better idead of due date for obvious reasons.

So accidental slip and it was literally blink and you miss it and I assumed it wouldnt have taken as I yelled and he got off her lol

Slip
16th April - due date 18th June (day 8)

Planned Matings
20th April - due date 22nd June (day 12)
21st April - due date 23rd June (day 13)
22nd April - due date 24th June (day 14)

So according to the scanner she would have fertilized between the 17th and the 19th which says to me she did actually take from the slip. *phew* that was tough working that all out

------------------------------------

But a couple guys on here reckon she has taken from the 1st official mating which would put her on day 62 (in theory)


----------



## cdcclub

kellystewart said:


> POST FROM YESTERDAY
> 
> Ah see that's the problem lol there was an accidental slip mating before the actual planned matings....was Kai so not as if wrong dog just wanted a better idead of due date for obvious reasons.
> 
> So accidental slip and it was literally blink and you miss it and I assumed it wouldnt have taken as I yelled and he got off her lol
> 
> Slip
> 16th April - due date 18th June (day 8)
> 
> Planned Matings
> 20th April - due date 22nd June (day 12)
> 21st April - due date 23rd June (day 13)
> 22nd April - due date 24th June (day 14)
> 
> So according to the scanner she would have fertilized between the 17th and the 19th which says to me she did actually take from the slip. *phew* that was tough working that all out
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> But a couple guys on here reckon she has taken from the 1st official mating which would put her on day 62 (in theory)


fingers crossed she is not too long away then


----------



## kellystewart

Well we had a big temp drop from 38.4 down to 36.7 2 days ago so I was sure we'd have pups at the latest yesterday lol *sigh*

All the signs have been there too which makes it more frustrating.


----------



## cdcclub

She is liking keeping you on your toes then


----------



## kellystewart

cdcclub said:


> She is liking keeping you on your toes then


Far too much lol


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> this it the right video lol
> 
> YouTube - Mya in 1st stages of Labour first one is just her mouching about and me talking crap lol


Hiya, AWW! She looks so fed up! Coco looked the same-those sad eyes make u feel so sorry for them! It cnt b long now hun! xx


----------



## kellystewart

It's so hard to see her like that and not be able to do anything!

Surely there can't be much longer lol please the powers that be not much longer haha


----------



## ad_1980

Its been 7 hours since i was last on...no babies?! Seriously?


----------



## kellystewart

ad_1980 said:


> Its been 7 hours since i was last on...no babies?! Seriously?


Yup seriously!

It's as if when she is starting to pant etc and I get excited and tell everyone she just thinks "ah hah I don't think so" and stops lol argh


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Yup seriously!
> 
> It's as if when she is starting to pant etc and I get excited and tell everyone she just thinks "ah hah I don't think so" and stops lol argh


Arrr luv u! She cnt be much longer! Wot's her temp? xx


----------



## kellystewart

kiera09 said:


> Arrr luv u! She cnt be much longer! Wot's her temp? xx


You'd think so wouldn't ya?

Took it just for you lol 37.5

It's been sitting between 37.1 and 37.8 all day *sigh*


----------



## Vixie

aww still no pups, never mind just think for every minute that goes buy you are a minute closer to seeing the pups  xx


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> aww still no pups, never mind just think for every minute that goes buy you are a minute closer to seeing the pups  xx


lol thats a nice way of putting it Vixie!!


----------



## canuckjill

Was really thinking there would be pups , but thats okay caause now I should be here for all the excitement. Had fun camping overnight the girls seemed to enjoy being with us although when we went to watch the races we left them at the farm in their xpen (it's actually 2 connected together), its way to noisy all them race cars....Jill


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> lol thats a nice way of putting it Vixie!!


its sounds good in theory but not sure if it is in practice lol


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> Was really thinking there would be pups , but thats okay caause now I should be here for all the excitement. Had fun camping overnight the girls seemed to enjoy being with us although when we went to watch the races we left them at the farm in their xpen (it's actually 2 connected together), its way to noisy all them race cars....Jill


Welcome back hon  glad you had a good time!

You've really missed nothing lol


----------



## canuckjill

Sounds like things are starting to move along though. Loved the video what a nice looking girl you have...Jill


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> Sounds like things are starting to move along though. Loved the video what a nice looking girl you have...Jill


Awe thanks Jill they are my babies


----------



## kellystewart

One thing I have noticed today is that she hasn't had a poo...i've had her out on short 10-15 minute walks which she peed loads but not a single poo. She has eaten today too (about 800g meat mixed with some puppy biscuits although not many as she turns her nose up to them)....is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## crazycrest

Nope don't you worry...not eating & pooing is perfectly normal!
She will empty her system out in good time for the pups to be born x x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Nope don't you worry...not eating & pooing is perfectly normal!
> She will empty her system out in good time for the pups to be born x x


No but I mean she HAS eaten....I know they can go off their food for a couple days before but Mya didn't last year just concerned with the fact that she has eaten a good sized meal today and none of it has come out the other end lol...surely it needs to? unless she is constipated? could this hold up the birth?


----------



## crazycrest

She is saving it all up to have a massive c**p when you least expect it!
She will empty out when she need's to x x


----------



## kellystewart

Took her out another walk and she did a teensy poo lol nice soggy smelly one too *boak*

Also lots of stringy mucous when peeing and i've not seen any in about 30 hours so think that's a good sign too. Temp is sitting at 37.8 (that was the temp she gave birth last year at...a sign? wishful thinking?) lol


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> She is saving it all up to have a massive c**p when you least expect it!
> She will empty out when she need's to x x


LMAO this made me laugh sooo much haha thanks crazycrest I needed that!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> LMAO this made me laugh sooo much haha thanks crazycrest I needed that!


Cool...glad to be of assistance :001_tt2:


----------



## kellystewart

Lots of panting and general disrest...she is up and down and swapping sides/back every 2 mins


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Lots of panting and general disrest...she is up and down and swapping sides/back every 2 mins


Now that sound's more promising...come on Mya x x


----------



## kellystewart

*zips lips*


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> I think (dare I say it lol) that we may see puppies in the next 12 hours god i hope so lol


Oh shush you !!! You keep spoiling it everytime you say anything x x


----------



## LouJ69

crazycrest said:


> Oh shush you !!! You keep spoiling it everytime you say anything x x


Ha, ha - I was gonna say that myself!! lol


----------



## kellystewart

See above lol


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> *zips lips*





kellystewart said:


> See above lol


FFS how did ya sneak that in lol xxx


----------



## kellystewart

sneaky lol

the joys of the edit button 

she is in her whelping box laying down...back legs are kicking out much more often and much more panting and sleeping....no digging though

I dont think she dud much digging in the last few hours before labour last year though


----------



## ninja

i had to read backwards then to understand that lol, x


----------



## kellystewart

lol confusing everyone now hehe


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> sneaky lol
> 
> the joys of the edit button
> 
> she is in her whelping box laying down...back legs are kicking out much more often and much more panting and sleeping....no digging though
> 
> I dont think she dud much digging in the last few hours before labour last year though


They don't all dig much, one of mine never does lol!
Back legs kicking out are a really good sign {am shutting up NOW} x x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> They don't all dig much, one of mine never does lol!
> Back legs kicking out are a really good sign {am shutting up NOW} x x


Yeah gawd I mean it's your fault they haven't popped out yet  lol

Ohh have to admit i'm getting excited buuuutt i'm being reserved with my excitement and that I know it might not be tonight it could be and probably will be tomorrow which is day 63 so I cant really complain hehe


----------



## Vixie

hi girls glad to see I havent missed the arrival of the little pups yet


----------



## kellystewart

hey vixie  nope not yet...hopefully real soon though


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah gawd I mean it's your fault they haven't popped out yet  lol
> 
> Ohh have to admit i'm getting excited buuuutt i'm being reserved with my excitement and that I know it might not be tonight it could be and probably will be tomorrow which is day 63 so I cant really complain hehe


Just you keep me out of this :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> hey vixie  nope not yet...hopefully real soon though


cant be much longer now 


crazycrest said:


> Just you keep me out of this :001_tt2:


haha are you putting her off having the pups lol


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> cant be much longer now
> 
> haha are you putting her off having the pups lol


LOL I think she think's so xxx :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> LOL I think she think's so xxx :001_tt2:


its the curse of the commentator LOL :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> its the curse of the commentator LOL :001_tt2:


AAARRRGGHHHH!!!! maybe LOL :blushing:


----------



## kellystewart

lol well she has settled down a lil more so im gonna catch 40 winks and set my alarm....but no dout i'll have a wet nose in my ear before that


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> lol well she has settled down a lil more so im gonna catch 40 winks and set my alarm....but no dout i'll have a wet nose in my ear before that


Nite Kelly speak soon x x x


----------



## ninja

WHAT  still no puppies,  x


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> lol well she has settled down a lil more so im gonna catch 40 winks and set my alarm....but no dout i'll have a wet nose in my ear before that


good night hope you manage to get some rest  xx


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> AAARRRGGHHHH!!!! maybe LOL :blushing:


haha you bad commentator you :001_tt2: 

I hink its more a case of they will come when good and ready even if its when everyone is asleep pmsl


----------



## Vixie

night night ladies talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## canuckjill

How's everything going anymore signs?,,,Jill


----------



## kellystewart

No more panting as yet, but we have lots of licking and she is trying to do a poo but cant manage


----------



## canuckjill

I'm surprised your up. But if she's trying to go poo maybe shes moving pups into readiness before the contractions...Jill


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah i've not been sleeping solidly and every lil scratch and movement wakes me lol


----------



## canuckjill

I'm up for another hour unless your girl decides its time then I'll have to stay up longer just because I'll be excited for you lol....Jill it's only 10:16 pm here


----------



## kellystewart

oh and theres just been a huge big dollop of mucous come away from her when she got up...about 4-5cm in diameter


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> I'm up for another hour unless your girl decides its time then I'll have to stay up longer just because I'll be excited for you lol....Jill it's only 10:16 pm here


Well I'll tell her to get a move on hehe.....I have no idea lol I'll keep you updated if anything else happens though


----------



## canuckjill

I'll keep checking for updates,yuk on the mucus but its good that it's happening...Jill


----------



## ninja

morning, see she has still managed to keep hold of them , x


----------



## sequeena

Still no pups?


----------



## vizzy24

Hi how are things this morning?


----------



## kristy

hiya, goodmorning. can see you still havent got any further than me..lol although mya sounds more promising than my sleepy head,her temps back to 37.8 now so looks like another day of waiting for us both.come on both of you we need puppies!


----------



## kellystewart

Yup they are still in there!

Still moving about etc so that's good at least. Gonna give her some food and see if she'll take it then take her a lil walk


----------



## kellystewart

Phoned the vets...they want to see her 

Getting worried now I really don't want her to have a c-section *sigh*

I take it I have the choice with the vet, I mean I can say I'd rather wait a couple days before going for a c-section etc?

I dunno but I just feel as if she just isn't ready yanno?

She is totally fine in herself (although didn't eat this morning), just gonna take her a walk now and see how she is then

back in 20


----------



## kristy

cant offer any advice on the vet but just want to say good luck and keep us posted, hopefully if mya and pups are not distressed and all seems well the vet may just want to check and might let her go a few more days. fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## vizzy24

Good luck at the vets let us know what they say.


----------



## kellystewart

I really hope so as she isnt distressed at all....i'd be happy if he scanned her and checked if she was dilated yet as inertia is my main worry.


----------



## kellystewart

right just about to leave for the vets fingers crossed she will be coming back home with me and vet will say yup should be today!

wish me luck


----------



## sequeena

Good luck!!


----------



## kellystewart

Just back....gawd she just started shivvering in the vets arghh is fully dilated and ready to go WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

watch this space peeps puppies anytime now


----------



## Cavalierlover123

SO is the vet not doing c-section? 
cant wait to see the little beauties!


----------



## kellystewart

no no he is perfectly happy with her....said get back in touch if no pup after straining for 1hr 1/2 etc

she is in her pen panting like mad and odd shiver


----------



## Gobaith

Aw! its so exciting!! 

Let us know how shes getting on!:thumbsup:


Good luck mummy!!

Chloe x


----------



## kristy

so glad everything went well at the vets, it must have put your mind at rest too,


----------



## kellystewart

kristy said:


> so glad everything went well at the vets, it must have put your mind at rest too,


yeah totally! on our way there i kinda thought she is panting more i bet she is bloomin starting...she did it last year too lol

just waiting game till her waters break i guess


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> yeah totally! on our way there i kinda thought she is panting more i bet she is bloomin starting...she did it last year too lol
> 
> just waiting game till her waters break i guess


glad all went well at the vets, looks like things are a go now, good luck


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> glad all went well at the vets, looks like things are a go now, good luck


Yup so it seems FINALLY lol I honestly thought they were never gonna come hahaha

Oh loys of back leg kicking vet did say there was no pup in the canal (as far as he could reach anyways) so guess it could be a couple hours befoe we see anything


----------



## Vixie

all good signs then , I bet your excited now (even if its reserved excitement until the first one is coming lol)


----------



## kellystewart

super excited lol not even reserved anymore hehe.

hopefully her waters break and she starts in next hour or so and all done by 9pm lol wihful thinkin??


----------



## Rach

Good luck hope everything goes quick and easy for you


----------



## kellystewart

Rach said:


> Good luck hope everything goes quick and easy for you


Thanks Rach


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> super excited lol not even reserved anymore hehe.
> 
> hopefully her waters break and she starts in next hour or so and all done by 9pm lol wihful thinkin??


haah yep a bit of wishful thinking but it can happen lol I will try and will them to have a quick and safe delivery lol


----------



## kellystewart

hehe thanks!


----------



## kristy

good luck xxx


----------



## brackensmom

hi good luck, i am glad i have choosen today to work from home will now be able to follow this.
Nicci


----------



## kellystewart

we have some serious restlessness and whining lol she has just trashed her whelping pen lol paper totally shredded lol think she would be in Oz by now if there was no floor haha

ah come on Mya hehe


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> we have some serious restlessness and whining lol she has just trashed her whelping pen lol paper totally shredded lol think she would be in Oz by now if there was no floor haha
> 
> ah come on Mya hehe


haha does that make you Dorothy  sounds like things could be moving a little quicker than expected, good luck


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> haha does that make you Dorothy  sounds like things could be moving a little quicker than expected, good luck


haha i should call one of the pups Toto!!

Yeah I think it's very possible we will have at least the first pup by 3pm! Here's hoping


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> we have some serious restlessness and whining lol she has just trashed her whelping pen lol paper totally shredded lol think she would be in Oz by now if there was no floor haha
> 
> ah come on Mya hehe


Hiya, sounds very promising! Keep us informed! good luck! xx 

Cld u check out my thread, blood in puppy poo? I think I've sorted it, I think I gave her to much evaporated milk and she was constipated, Thanx x


----------



## candysmum

i havent been on all weekend ans i came expecting pups and shes doing a candy!!!!

good luck hope to see some soon
i would love a husky but been told no more pets


----------



## kiera09

Vixie said:


> haha does that make you Dorothy  sounds like things could be moving a little quicker than expected, good luck


Hiya hun, did u get my message? hows things? xx


----------



## kellystewart

Yup she sure is think she has enjoyed keeping me waiting lol!

I am knackered but running on adrenaline so totally hyper 

Mya is laid flat our legs stretched right back breathing very quickly but quite shallow I would say. No signs of contractions but in fairness I never saw any last year...what would I be looking for?


----------



## kellystewart

oh we have quite heavy panting now (noisy) and some shallow whines


----------



## Vixie

kiera09 said:


> Hiya hun, did u get my message? hows things? xx


sorry was seeing to the kids they have a day off today because of teacher training again  I will go check my messages now and reply to you


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> haha i should call one of the pups Toto!!
> 
> Yeah I think it's very possible we will have at least the first pup by 3pm! Here's hoping


haha great idea  she seems to be showing some good signs now, today has to be the day ........... doesnt it? lol


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> haha great idea  she seems to be showing some good signs now, today has to be the day ........... doesnt it? lol


YES it defin is the day lol I have the hoover at the ready to suck em out lol


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> YES it defin is the day lol I have the hoover at the ready to suck em out lol


if in doubt get the cleaner out  I like it pmsl


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> if in doubt get the cleaner out  I like it pmsl


hehe you got it!

well not much change still very restless and whiney non stop panting so hopefully some movement soon


----------



## Gobaith

Fingers crossed she starts popping them out very soon hun! :thumbsup:


Chloe


----------



## kellystewart

Gobaith said:


> Fingers crossed she starts popping them out very soon hun! :thumbsup:
> 
> Chloe


Yup think it's gonna be realllll soon....she just emptied her bowels was literally a liquid poo lol so think we are well on our way


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> hehe you got it!
> 
> well not much change still very restless and whiney non stop panting so hopefully some movement soon


all promising signs, was she the same last time she had a litter? thats a good thing to go by although they can be different from one whelp to the next


----------



## cav

aaaw hun
what a little madam making you wait
im sure they will be worth it


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah pretty much to the dot....she had me worried last year had her at the vets one morning at 9am...first pup arrived at 12:30

This year had her at vets 11:30 so that would put us on track to see a pup veeerry soon lol

she is very restless wont sit at peace and keeps trying to do the toilet


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> Yeah pretty much to the dot....she had me worried last year had her at the vets one morning at 9am...first pup arrived at 12:30
> 
> This year had her at vets 11:30 so that would put us on track to see a pup veeerry soon lol
> 
> she is very restless wont sit at peace and keeps trying to do the toilet


haha i dont think she will be long by the sounds of it

its worth going the vets though just for peace of mind


----------



## kellystewart

cav said:


> haha i dont think she will be long by the sounds of it
> 
> its worth going the vets though just for peace of mind


Yeah absolutely...at least now I know how and when to do an internal...so stops me worrying next time yanno


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> Yeah absolutely...at least now I know how and when to do an internal...so stops me worrying next time yanno


as she gone quiet yet or still at the panting stage


----------



## kellystewart

not panting too much...just whining and up and down she seems really nervous more so than last year


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> not panting too much...just whining and up and down she seems really nervous more so than last year


i think it is because she as been here before lol 
did she have a good delivery last time


----------



## crazycrest

Whoop not long now then x x x
Come on Mya xxx


----------



## kellystewart

I think you may have a point lol...she now knows whats coming!!

pretty heavy panting again but it's the crying and whining thats prevalent...and she keeps looking at her rear end too although cant reach it bless her


----------



## kellystewart

up and down like a yo-yo and she keeps trying to get in to the dog crate but ive closed it as its too small for me to get in to help out....think she doesnt like her whelping box much this year lol

oh and a LOT more digging this year


----------



## crazycrest

Stick with it Kelly, sound's like you're very close to the first one x x


----------



## Guest

Come on Mya!!!! Theres a good girl. We are all rooting for you hun. xxxxxx


----------



## kellystewart

yup i think she is holding back because she isnt keen on giving birth in the whelping pen and has taken a fancy to the dog crate ...should i let her in it? im just worried that if she needs help its a bit tight 48" dog crate huge for them to lay in but not so much when she is giving birth and me lol


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> yup i think she is holding back because she isnt keen on giving birth in the whelping pen and has taken a fancy to the dog crate ...should i let her in it? im just worried that if she needs help its a bit tight 48" dog crate huge for them to lay in but not so much when she is giving birth and me lol


No keep her close to the whelping box,can you just sit down with her quietly & reassure her, just fuss around her ear's, she is probably in a bit more pain this year with the larger litter x x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah that's exactly what im doing have been here 3 days now lol


she is crying a lot more than last year....awe poor thing it's helping when i talk to her and stroke her so i'll keep doing that


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah that's exactly what im doing have been here 3 days now lol
> 
> she is crying a lot more than last year....awe poor thing it's helping when i talk to her and stroke her so i'll keep doing that


awww hun i just want to come round and talk to her!!! The poor thing. xx


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah that's exactly what im doing have been here 3 days now lol
> 
> she is crying a lot more than last year....awe poor thing it's helping when i talk to her and stroke her so i'll keep doing that


Yep that's good, she will soon settle once the first is born, just keep
doing as you are for now x x


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> Yeah that's exactly what im doing have been here 3 days now lol
> 
> she is crying a lot more than last year....awe poor thing it's helping when i talk to her and stroke her so i'll keep doing that


sounds like she trusts you and you give her comfort, not long at all now by the sounds of it


----------



## kellystewart

This is much harder than last year  my poor baby!

are contractions easy to recognise? i never noticed any last year as didnt know what i was looking for


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> This is much harder than last year  my poor baby!
> 
> are contractions easy to recognise? i never noticed any last year as didnt know what i was looking for


If you know what you're looking for yes, you will see the ripples coming from the rib area & following down to the hip's, it's like shiver's going down!


----------



## kellystewart

ok will it start at the top of her rib cage or right at the base?

not seen anything like that yet....shivers yes but thats at her shoulders


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> ok will it start at the top of her rib cage or right at the base?
> 
> not seen anything like that yet....shivers yes but thats at her shoulders


You don't alway's notice them to be honest Kelly, I notice them more
because I have a bald breed lol! But yes the base of the rib's, I think first
one will be here about 3-3.10 x x x


----------



## kellystewart

oh she has stopped panting......really fast shallow breathing tho...puppies are having a party in there i think!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> oh she has stopped panting......really fast shallow breathing tho...puppies are having a party in there i think!


Not long now


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> oh she has stopped panting......really fast shallow breathing tho...puppies are having a party in there i think!


another good sign, cant wait


----------



## kellystewart

i'm so excited lol 

i'm sure she was kinda sitting upright when she gave birth to first pup last year...but at mo sheis laid out flat on her side..possibly sleeping?? but i'd imagine her breathing wouldn't be as heavy if she were sleeping.


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> i'm so excited lol
> 
> i'm sure she was kinda sitting upright when she gave birth to first pup last year...but at mo sheis laid out flat on her side..possibly sleeping?? but i'd imagine her breathing wouldn't be as heavy if she were sleeping.


LOL they get into all sort's of positions when birthing!
The heavy breathing is like women panting through contraction's,
only dogs don't need to be taught x x


----------



## kellystewart

ahh i see...so is it likely there will be contractions going on right now and i just cant see them?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> ahh i see...so is it likely there will be contractions going on right now and i just cant see them?


Yep exactly that x x


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> ahh i see...so is it likely there will be contractions going on right now and i just cant see them?


yes, sometimes only the stronger contractions when they start to push that you will notice


----------



## crazycrest

They start with the smaller contraction's, getting puppies lined up & into place, the bigger ones come as they're pushing the pups out, those you will notice if you're not concentrating so hard on her foo x x


----------



## kellystewart

LMAO nicely put...ok well that was probably why i didnt see em last year as thats exactly what i was doing.


still laying relatively quietly breathing same as before...ohh she just sat up panting again and crying again poor baby


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> LMAO nicely put...ok well that was probably why i didnt see em last year as thats exactly what i was doing.
> 
> still laying relatively quietly breathing same as before...ohh she just sat up panting again and crying again poor baby


LOL thank you!
Aww that will be baby number one moving into or through the birth canal,
really soon now I should think x x


----------



## crazycrest

So she is definitely contracting & that's why the crying x x


----------



## kellystewart

awe man she sounds in so much pain...is walkin about now not sure she knows what to do wiht herself


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> awe man she sounds in so much pain...is walkin about now not sure she knows what to do wiht herself


Aww bless her, just remember it's usually only the first one that causes this amount of pain x x


----------



## kellystewart

thank god couldnt put up with this for 10 hours!!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> thank god couldnt put up with this for 10 hours!!


LOL I know what you mean, the first is alway's the worst!
She may still whine occasionally after, especially with a large pup, you'll be ok x x x


----------



## brackensmom

aww bless her, sounds like she is having a painful time at the moment, hope it soon goes for her once she has had the 1st pup, thinking of you too.
Nicci


----------



## kellystewart

all is quiet again, laid down stretched out and even tried to roll on to her back (failed miserably lol)

how long do you think now?

would her waters break at the same time as pup coming or can i expect a delay between waters and first pup?


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> all is quiet again, laid down stretched out and even tried to roll on to her back (failed miserably lol)
> 
> how long do you think now?
> 
> would her waters break at the same time as pup coming or can i expect a delay between waters and first pup?


it can happen either way around sometimes they go before hand and others at the same time, sorry not much use to you was I lol


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> all is quiet again, laid down stretched out and even tried to roll on to her back (failed miserably lol)
> 
> how long do you think now?
> 
> would her waters break at the same time as pup coming or can i expect a delay between waters and first pup?


She is slowly getting the first one in place, could be minutes or up to an hour!
It could happen either way & it could be the water sac that's causing the discomfort! There isn't alway's a delay between water's & pup, water's may or may not have already gone x x


----------



## kellystewart

ok cool  keeps me updated lol gawd everything you learn beforehand totally goes out your head when its actually happening


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> ok cool  keeps me updated lol gawd everything you learn beforehand totally goes out your head when its actually happening


Every labour is different lol...yep all you ever learned, gone in 60 second's :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Every labour is different lol...yep all you ever learned, gone in 60 second's :001_tt2:


like most of my memory its like a sieve lol


----------



## kellystewart

yup sure is!

laying on her side again after rolling about on her back whining lol hopefully wont be much longer till first pup shows his/her face


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> yup sure is!
> 
> laying on her side again after rolling about on her back whining lol hopefully wont be much longer till first pup shows his/her face


Well all is well just now & you know you're having puppies today!
My mum is 81 today lol x x x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Well all is well just now & you know you're having puppies today!
> My mum is 81 today lol x x x


ah wow thats awesome wish her a happy birthday from me


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Well all is well just now & you know you're having puppies today!
> My mum is 81 today lol x x x


happy birthday to your mum, have you all got anything planned?


----------



## kellystewart

i've noticed her like tightening the muscles in her back legs....could this be in time with the contractions?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> ah wow thats awesome wish her a happy birthday from me





Vixie said:


> happy birthday to your mum, have you all got anything planned?


Thanks guy's....have been to visit with present's already, will go back later
& cook her dinner, she doesn't want to do anything at all 
We spent her birthday last year in the hospice with dad 2 day's before he left us, so that is forefront of her mind, I will make the next few day's as special as I can though


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> i've noticed her like tightening the muscles in her back legs....could this be in time with the contractions?


Yes very likely x x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Thanks guy's....have been to visit with present's already, will go back later
> & cook her dinner, she doesn't want to do anything at all
> We spent her birthday last year in the hospice with dad 2 day's before he left us, so that is forefront of her mind, I will make the next few day's as special as I can though


bless her...must be a tough time of the year for her. but so nice you are going round to spend time with her...what is her name? i'd like to name one of the pups after her  you can let her know too...i'll send a photo for ya of the "chosen one" lol


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> bless her...must be a tough time of the year for her. but so nice you are going round to spend time with her...what is her name? i'd like to name one of the pups after her  you can let her know too...i'll send a photo for ya of the "chosen one" lol


Lol that is cool thank you, but you don't really have to name a pup Dolly x x


----------



## ninja

just read 9 pages and still no pups , x

happy b-day to your mum CC , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> just read 9 pages and still no pups , x
> 
> happy b-day to your mum CC , x


Head's up....hiya ninja & thank you x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Thanks guy's....have been to visit with present's already, will go back later
> & cook her dinner, she doesn't want to do anything at all
> We spent her birthday last year in the hospice with dad 2 day's before he left us, so that is forefront of her mind, I will make the next few day's as special as I can though


It must be so difficult for you all right now and sounds like your mum doesnt really feel like celebrating her birthday, but I'm sure shes glad of your support and company. xx


----------



## kellystewart

Dolly is quite appropriate actually as i used to get called that by my next door neighbours when he was young as he couldnt say kelly lol


lots of shivering now and intermittent panting and rest


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> It must be so difficult for you all right now and sounds like your mum doesnt really feel like celebrating her birthday, but I'm sure shes glad of your support and company. xx


Yeah it's a difficult time, but we'll get through it...thank's all xx


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Dolly is quite appropriate actually as i used to get called that by my next door neighbours when he was young as he couldnt say kelly lol
> 
> lots of shivering now and intermittent panting and rest


Aww lol Dolly it is then 

Bless her heart, come on Mya x xx x


----------



## kellystewart

is it possible for hear water to break while peeing?

she went out for a pee which seemed normal but then stood a little bit and it seemed to gush out instead of a normal pee

she really wants to lick her vuvla now but cant reach


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> is it possible for hear water to break while peeing?
> 
> she went out for a pee which seemed normal but then stood a little bit and it seemed to gush out instead of a normal pee
> 
> she really wants to lick her vuvla now but cant reach


Yep sound's like the water's have gone x x


----------



## kellystewart

ohhhh


----------



## Vixie

yes it is possible for that to happen, so she may well have broken them, just keep a close eye on her now


----------



## cav

ooow kelly
please tel her to have one before i put dinner on


----------



## kellystewart

lol hehe i'll do my best Cav


----------



## kellystewart

lots of shiverring but panting has subsided for heavy slightly deeper breathing than before

a pup in time for 4:45 methinks?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> lots of shiverring but panting has subsided for heavy slightly deeper breathing than before
> 
> a pup in time for 4:45 methinks?


woohoo go Mya... xx


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> lots of shiverring but panting has subsided for heavy slightly deeper breathing than before
> 
> a pup in time for 4:45 methinks?


haha ok i wont put dinner on til 5.00


----------



## Vixie

yay getting very exciting now


----------



## kellystewart

hehe im dying to see how many are actually in there lol

im still thinkin 12


----------



## Vixie

I'll go for 11 just to be different lol


----------



## cav

i think she will have 9


----------



## crazycrest

cav said:


> i think she will have 9


Lol 13...a baker's dozen...she been cooking them long enough x x


----------



## kellystewart

hmm she had 9 last year and she is MUCCHH bigger this year 30% to be precise haha (not really but sounds good) so hence where i get my 12 from lol


sitting up now but whining and kinda gruff


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> hmm she had 9 last year and she is MUCCHH bigger this year 30% to be precise haha (not really but sounds good) so hence where i get my 12 from lol
> 
> sitting up now but whining and kinda gruff


Aww she is in her birthing position, good girl Mya


----------



## kellystewart

hehe come on mya you can do it girl!


----------



## canuckjill

oh puppies how exciting come on Mya you can do it helping you push from across the ocean....Jill


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> hmm she had 9 last year and she is MUCCHH bigger this year 30% to be precise haha (not really but sounds good) so hence where i get my 12 from lol
> 
> sitting up now but whining and kinda gruff


hehe well they could be 9 plump ones lol!

ooow wont be long


----------



## Vixie

good girl Mya you can do it girl keep up the good work


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> hehe come on mya you can do it girl!


Yeah come on Mya....push my lovely x x


----------



## kellystewart

she looks k-nackered poor mite....she just got up there walked about and slumped back down...leaning against the side of the pen 1/2 sitting up


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> she looks k-nackered poor mite....she just got up there walked about and slumped back down...leaning against the side of the pen 1/2 sitting up


Coool....number 1 is on it's way


----------



## cav

crazycrest said:


> Coool....number 1 is on it's way


yes wont be long


----------



## kellystewart

woooo come on mya you can do it


gonna go sit with her in the pen so might be quiet for 5-10 mins


----------



## Guest

been watching this thread a little while now and am also waiting to go get dinner ready so please have the first one now. Thinking maybe 10 pups.


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> woooo come on mya you can do it
> 
> gonna go sit with her in the pen so might be quiet for 5-10 mins


Aww come on Mya, get that first one out & let us see :001_tt2:


----------



## francesandjon

Push Mya!! Been following your progress for days!! Good Luck!


----------



## Guest

Just heard that pups will be on there way very soon  

Good luck hope everything goes well 
kerry xx


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> woooo come on mya you can do it
> 
> gonna go sit with her in the pen so might be quiet for 5-10 mins


OK good luck hope the next thing we hear for you is that a lovely puppy has arrived


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> woooo come on mya you can do it
> 
> gonna go sit with her in the pen so might be quiet for 5-10 mins


ok we will all be good and wait for news


----------



## Guest

We are all sitting here waiting. come on mya. Push!!!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill

Well we'll wait for the news on pups but being good that's a tough one...Jill


----------



## cav

canuckjill said:


> Well we'll wait for the news on pups but being good that's a tough one...Jill


haha well we can try lol


----------



## crazycrest

canuckjill said:


> Well we'll wait for the news on pups but being good that's a tough one...Jill


LOL I love this lady....alway's so right & funny x x


----------



## kellystewart

lol her back legs are twitching and stretching a lil so i think it's literally just some big pushes we are after now....she seems a lot camler now...laid down and breathing heavily


----------



## ninja

canuckjill said:


> Well we'll wait for the news on pups but being good that's a tough one...Jill


haha dont think that is possible , x


----------



## crazycrest

AWW that's all ok, good girl Mya, you know how it's done x x


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> Well we'll wait for the news on pups but being good that's a tough one...Jill


lol nice one Jill!


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> lol her back legs are twitching and stretching a lil so i think it's literally just some big pushes we are after now....she seems a lot camler now...laid down and breathing heavily


sounds like shes getting ready for the birth now, got everything crossed for you, and believe me its uncomfortable lol


----------



## canuckjill

Jeez I'm glad I looked on here this morning, its bringing back wonderful memories of my sheltie Whisper (my last litter was 1992 and Whisper passed at 12 yrs old in 2001) ....Jill


----------



## archiebaby

i am guessing 14 and first one at 5.30 this evening lol


----------



## kellystewart

10 mins till my prediction passes lol come on Mya you can do it!


----------



## canuckjill

comeon Mya let kelly's prediction come true


----------



## francesandjon

Im guessing 16.53 for the first one......and 14 puppies (a little on the high side, but 12 and 13 are already taken!)


----------



## Baby Bordie

Come on mya!!! i think theres goin to be 9! Andi predict the first one will come out at 5:30!


----------



## kellystewart

just switched on the heat pad and made sure i have everything i need at hand lol

god there is stuff all over the place


----------



## archiebaby

francesandjon said:


> Im guessing 16.53 for the first one......and 14 puppies (a little on the high side, but 12 and 13 are already taken!)


now thats two of us for 14!!!!!


----------



## kellystewart

sahunk said:


> Come on mya!!! i think theres goin to be 9! Andi predict the first one will come out at 5:30!


5:30??? I cant wait that long lol


----------



## staceydawlz

omg just caught up...any news???


----------



## francesandjon

archiebaby said:


> now thats two of us for 14!!!!!


Whats the prize? Is it shareable??


----------



## Baby Bordie

kellystewart said:


> 5:30??? I cant wait that long lol


lol, actaullly, i think the first one will be at 19:50 :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> 5:30??? I cant wait that long lol


Oh No not then, i won't be here. i still say 10 pups.


----------



## kellystewart

sahunk said:


> lol, actaullly, i think the first one will be at 19:50 :001_tt2:


meany lol

actually there is a point what is the normal time for first delivery after water breaks? or is there no such thing


----------



## kiera09

Come on Mya girl!! You can do it! How exciting!!! I reackon 10, Yer I was so organised before she gave birth, everything neatly arranged! As soon as I saw her waters and the first pup came I cldn't find anything! good luck both! Enjoy mother nature at her best! LOL!  XXX


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> meany lol
> 
> actually there is a point what is the normal time for first delivery after water breaks? or is there no such thing


No any time is ok after water's breaking, no hard & fast rule, go back through Molly's Mum's thread lol x x


----------



## kellystewart

ok will do i keep reading the BOTB and it toally all leaves me head as soon as i think of a question

well there goes my 4:45  lol


----------



## Vixie

never mind hopefully 5pm will be the time instead


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> ok will do i keep reading the BOTB and it toally all leaves me head as soon as i think of a question
> 
> well there goes my 4:45  lol





Vixie said:


> never mind hopefully 5pm will be the time instead


Aaarrrgggghhhh I need to go & do mum's dinner!
Will catch up on my return...good luck Mya & Kelly x x x


----------



## Vixie

crazycrest said:


> Aaarrrgggghhhh I need to go & do mum's dinner!
> Will catch up on my return...good luck Mya & Kelly x x x


you never know she might hold on for you


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> you never know she might hold on for you


many a true word spoken in jest , lol xx


----------



## crazycrest

Vixie said:


> you never know she might hold on for you


Nah I don't think so, will be back & on around 6.40 lol,x x x


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> many a true word spoken in jest , lol xx


lol I hope not this time pmsl :001_tt2: 



crazycrest said:


> Nah I don't think so, will be back & on around 6.40 lol,x x x


talk to you when you get back, hope your mums OK and her Birthday is going OK  xxx


----------



## ninja

kelly has gone quiet , x


----------



## staceydawlz

kira99 said:


> kelly has gone quiet , x


 i agree!! come on hav we gt pupz yet????


----------



## celicababe1986

*breath* I have just read this WHOLE thread
And no pups!!
Come on girlie, push them pups out. xx


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Have we had a water bag yet?
Didn't know if I'd missed that she had...

If not Im guessing 10.39pm 
And 7 pups *


----------



## Vixie

kira99 said:


> kelly has gone quiet , x


could be good news ................. hopefully


----------



## celicababe1986

I missed my guess...I think 13:blushing:, but i am no good at guessing lol!!!
Hope everything is going well x


----------



## Gobaith

Yep she has gone awfully quiet!! 
Good sign that the pups are arriving!! :thumbsup:


Chloe


----------



## Freyja

I've just got in from work and read 12 pages and still no pups

Come on Mya hopefully the silence from Kelly may be some good news.


----------



## Vixie

I have to go out now, who wants to bet I miss the good news lol talk to you all soon xx


----------



## Gobaith

Vixie said:


> I have to go out now, who wants to bet I miss the good news lol talk to you all soon xx


Lmao, thats just my luck too!
Hope your back in time 
Speak after 
Chloe xx


----------



## ninja

Vixie said:


> I have to go out now, who wants to bet I miss the good news lol talk to you all soon xx


typical , how long you gonna be, xx


----------



## brackensmom

hi, just catching up, hope the quiet from Kelly means all is well and we will have news on pups, my daughter is getting exciting now also.


----------



## kiera09

Hiya Kelly, Has she had ne yet? The suspence is killing me!!!


----------



## kiera09

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Kelly, Has she had ne yet? The suspence is killing me!!!


I think she's had a pup! Coco had two within 10 minutes of her waters going! x


----------



## ninja

kiera09 said:


> Hiya Kelly, Has she had ne yet? The suspence is killing me!!!


something must be happening cos she hasnt posted for an hour , x


----------



## kellystewart

lol so sorry guys...i took CC advice and reread some of mollys mum post about the waters breaking and first birth got to page 207 and nothing so i gave up haha

Mya is ASLEEP bloomin'eck


----------



## canuckjill

oh my come on Mya we want puppies a bakers dozen...Jill


----------



## canuckjill

So I guess the 5:30 time passed also so I'll say by 6:15 pup #1 will be born a boy and will weigh 8.1 oz. BTW I forget the breed of dog we're waiting on? If it's a small breed it will weigh 3.6 oz....Jill okay found the breed that wasn't very hard so I'll stick to 8.1 oz


----------



## kellystewart

This was her 30 mins ago...she got out her box and went to lay down next to Kai










She then went to the living and came back with this....










cute huh?

She is now laying back in the pen alternating between sleeping, panting, stretching etc

GAWD how much lonnger is she gonna keep me waiting :S


----------



## celicababe1986

Dam it!! I really hoped that something would have happened in that break!
Oh doggie!! HOw is she now? x


----------



## celicababe1986

kellystewart said:


> This was her 30 mins ago...she got out her box and went to lay down next to Kai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She then went to the living and came back with this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute huh?
> 
> She is now laying back in the pen alternating between sleeping, panting, stretching etc
> 
> GAWD how much lonnger is she gonna keep me waiting :S


Awww bless her!


----------



## canuckjill

Awwww how cute is that, wonder if she told him off for doing this to her? LOL...Jill


----------



## kellystewart

He didnt even flinch lol 

Pups still kicking about etc I really thought would have had a few out by now...it's gonna be a loooooooooong night


----------



## Guest

Its going to be a long night but were here lol and i will always talk if everyone else has gone.! 
Has her stomach gone hard? and has she pushed at all yet?
kerry


----------



## Gobaith

Still none! hmy:

Have you rung the vets because i tohught you posted that you had to ring them if there wasnt any sign withing an hour ?

Chloe x


----------



## Freyja

She was probably saying to him

Its your b****y fault I'm in this mess and you are just lying there as nothing wrong.:cursing:


----------



## Guest

We are all here willing her on dont worry. Im not going anywhere i am far too excited.


----------



## archiebaby

Gobaith said:


> Still none! hmy:
> 
> Have you rung the vets because i tohught you posted that you had to ring them if there wasnt any sign withing an hour ?
> 
> Chloe x


i think the vet said to ring him if she had been pushing for more than a hour and half with no puppy presenting
i dont think she has actually pushed yet but might be wrong


----------



## kellystewart

her tummy has ben hard for weeks, packed pretty tightly so to be honest i've not noticed a difference.

and yeah what archiebay said

called vet again...they want to see her argghhh whats everyone elses opinion? is it ok to be waiting 3 hours after water breaks?


----------



## Guest

Kelly imo its very normal for the waters to break and no pup to arrive for hours


----------



## kellystewart

DevilDogz said:


> Kelly imo its very normal for the waters to break and no pup to arrive for hours


yeah that's what i thought but i get feeling vet will push for c-section and i really think she is fine yanno....
argh


----------



## celicababe1986

if the vet advises that then i suppose thats the best thing to do. 
I havnt really got experience with breeding dogs..but have bred horses, and if the foal is not out within an hour of water break than it is classed as an emergency. Once the water has broken then infection can set in etc. x


----------



## archiebaby

in my last litter the water bag was actually hanging out for about 3 to 4 hours, so i wouldnt be too worried ( although at the time i was ) if i remember you only thought it was the water bag when she went to wee? might still not have been the actual water sack but a very large wee


----------



## Guest

Vet dont really know much about breeding (as only fet involved for emergancy) i would say that only go for a C-section if really needed.!

Celicababe dogs are slightly different in the ways of welping than horses
kerry x


----------



## celicababe1986

just re-read what i typed...didnt want to sound alarming there. hope everything goes well x


----------



## Guest

Kelly i promise there is nothing to worry about at the moment everything is very normal 
xx


----------



## archiebaby

kellystewart said:


> yeah that's what i thought but i get feeling vet will push for c-section and i really think she is fine yanno....
> argh


if she is fine in herself,no very heavy straining and not in distress at all, i would leave for a few more hours, they usually know what they are doing and she isnt a maiden ?


----------



## celicababe1986

DevilDogz said:


> Vet dont really know much about breeding (as only fet involved for emergancy) i would say that only go for a C-section if really needed.!
> 
> Celicababe dogs are slightly different in the ways of welping than horses
> kerry x


I know  just didnt know if it was useful or not...hence why i said i dont know about breeding dogs!! sorry x


----------



## Guest

celicababe1986 said:


> I know  just didnt know if it was useful or not...hence why i said i dont know about breeding dogs!! sorry x


No problem It good your trying to help but this is very normal is dogs


----------



## kellystewart

just called another vet i use....and he advised leave her be for a while she isn't in distress and hasnt started pushing so dont worry.

im just very aware that a lot of vets dont know a lot about whelping yanno?

have called back the vet and said i'm going to leave her another hour and if need be will speak to the vet on call at the other practise i use


----------



## Guest

May i just point out how long molly went after waters broke before first pup came.! Hours and hours lol and Rach had no problems.
x


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah exactly I agree with everyone on here....I just think dog's should allowed to whelp naturally and only intervene when it's absolutely necessary. 

And she isn't distressed at all, no straining or pushing and no discharge....always just worry haha


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> just called another vet i use....and he advised leave her be for a while she isn't in distress and hasnt started pushing so dont worry.
> 
> im just very aware that a lot of vets dont know a lot about whelping yanno?
> 
> have called back the vet and said i'm going to leave her another hour and if need be will speak to the vet on call at the other practise i use


Thats great 
I agree vets know very little about welping..Thats why i would always point a newbie breeder in the direction of a breeder that has bred for many years.

Whens she starts pushing and nothing is happening that is when you need to let the vet know
xx


----------



## kellystewart

DevilDogz said:


> May i just point out how long molly went after waters broke before first pup came.! Hours and hours lol and Rach had no problems.
> x


Yeah CC mentioned this and i started reading through the post (hence why i was so quiet lol) but i couldnt find it....how long was it then?


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah CC mentioned this and i started reading through the post (hence why i was so quiet lol) but i couldnt find it....how long was it then?


haha mum is just looking now and has texted Rach to find out but hasnt heard back or found it yet she will let you know when 
But it was a long time xx


----------



## kellystewart

LOL thanks hon I appreciate that!

Jeez she totally is doing a Molly huh haha

bloomin dogs!


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> LOL thanks hon I appreciate that!
> 
> Jeez she totally is doing a Molly huh haha
> 
> bloomin dogs!


They do like to make us worry dont they.! But it will be fine, are you keeping one.? Sorry if you have already said but i havent really spoke to you about it


----------



## Rach

I SO know how your feeling right now
Lass had me waiting for days, Tashi came to see her and said she was fine to relax, so I went for a bath and thought have some food and leave her be, didn't get food her waters went within half hour of Tashi leaving !!!

Katey's waters broke 4 hours before she had the pup so don't worry unless there is signs of distress 

My advise, stay close, but keep occupied


----------



## kellystewart

DevilDogz said:


> They do like to make us worry dont they.! But it will be fine, are you keeping one.? Sorry if you have already said but i havent really spoke to you about it


No unfortunately I won't be but luckily I have 3 friends that are taking one so will get to seem them growing up close hand


----------



## Guest

Right just heard back from rach and she said it was only 1and half hours before first pup after waters broke.!
I still remember it being longer than that.!

BUT i would still not worry unless she is pushing with out anything happening


----------



## celicababe1986

how she doing now?? can i come over and hold her paw lol :001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Right just heard back from rach and she said it was only 1and half hours before first pup after waters broke.!
> I still remember it being longer than that.!
> 
> BUT i would still not worry unless she is pushing with out anything happening


i thought it was about 3hrs, x


----------



## Guest

kira99 said:


> i thought it was about 3hrs, x


Mum has found it on the thread and Rach was right it was only 1 and half hours...
So to us it must have just felt that long


----------



## kellystewart

I wish everyone could come over lol

Nah still not pushing and i've not seen any visible contractions but like I said earlier I'm not sure what i'd be looking for anyways.

She was whining like mad earlier really crying on and off for about 2 hours and that was before and "waters" broke...and by that i mean she went for a pee and as she stood up and walked away some liquid gushed away from her not a lot though maybe a half cup?


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> i thought it was about 3hrs, x


Me too, but seem's not, exactly an hour & a half! Dog that dragged on lol!
Ok so how is Mya doing in herself? Sorry been going through other thread & haven't had time to catch up, will do in a min x x


----------



## Freyja

The longest we had a bitch go after her waters breaking was the first litter we bred Tegan went 3 hours before the first pup was born.


Oh blimming heck I should stop reading these threads about bitches going into labour I'll be going through it myself in 2 weeks.


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> I wish everyone could come over lol
> 
> Nah still not pushing and i've not seen any visible contractions but like I said earlier I'm not sure what i'd be looking for anyways.
> 
> She was whining like mad earlier really crying on and off for about 2 hours and that was before and "waters" broke...and by that i mean she went for a pee and as she stood up and walked away some liquid gushed away from her not a lot though maybe a half cup?


Cool so you answered my ?????'s 
I would be guided by Mya, with the advice of a good vet!
Although like boxers this breed are apparantly notoriously slow whelper's!
Now I am not so sure her water's have broken, did it have a smell to it or did you not get close enough? x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Me too, but seem's not, exactly an hour & a half! Dog that dragged on lol!
> Ok so how is Mya doing in herself? Sorry been going through other thread & haven't had time to catch up, will do in a min x x


i have just been and looked , it really did feel longer , x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Me too, but seem's not, exactly an hour & a half! Dog that dragged on lol!
> Ok so how is Mya doing in herself? Sorry been going through other thread & haven't had time to catch up, will do in a min x x


CC any chance I can add you on msn so you can asee her for yourself?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> CC any chance I can add you on msn so you can asee her for yourself?


Yep will pm you now x


----------



## celicababe1986

Freyja said:


> The longest we had a bitch go after her waters breaking was the first litter we bred Tegan went 3 hours before the first pup was born.
> 
> Oh blimming heck I should stop reading these threads about bitches going into labour I'll be going through it myself in 2 weeks.


congrats...Maybe your go late and he/she will come on my birthday 
I still have another 5 mnths to go


----------



## canuckjill

I was lucky as soon as Whispers water broke she had a pup within mins, but pup 2 was stubborn I called the vet after 2 hrs and they wanted me to wait until I got mad cause my girl wasn't acting right and it was her second litter. Vet finally said well you know your dog better than me bring her in. That decision saved my whisper's life so always go with your gut instinct we know our dogs behaviour better than anyone else.I think if she's not straining you should be fine waiting..Jill


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Yep will pm you now x


thanks added you now


----------



## kellystewart

canuckjill said:


> I was lucky as soon as Whispers water broke she had a pup within mins, but pup 2 was stubborn I called the vet after 2 hrs and they wanted me to wait until I got mad cause my girl wasn't acting right and it was her second litter. Vet finally said well you know your dog better than me bring her in. That decision saved my whisper's life so always go with your gut instinct we know our dogs behaviour better than anyone else.I think if she's not straining you should be fine waiting..Jill


Yeah I agree...but still doesn't stop you worrying lol

Think its just reassurance i need....and not a vet willing to just say c-section at the drop of a hat or oxytocin for that matter. DId a bit of reading and seems it can add problems!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I agree...but still doesn't stop you worrying lol
> 
> Think its just reassurance i need....and not a vet willing to just say c-section at the drop of a hat or oxytocin for that matter. DId a bit of reading and seems it can add problems!


Oxtocin should NEVER be given before presentation of first puppy x
I can't see anything yet


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> Oxtocin should NEVER be given before presentation of first puppy x
> I can't see anything yet


you arent online??? showing offline on my msn lol


----------



## Freyja

celicababe1986 said:


> congrats...Maybe your go late and he/she will come on my birthday
> I still have another 5 mnths to go


 Lol not me personally my son is 16 and I have no intention of going through it again. My bitch is due to have pups in 2 weeks


----------



## canuckjill

Freyja you made me chuckleLOL. I know Kelly we are all worry warts when it comes to our girls both canine and human....Jill


----------



## celicababe1986

Freyja said:


> Lol not me personally my son is 16 and I have no intention of going through it again. My bitch is due to have pups in 2 weeks


ha ha, sorry...see my pregnancy hormones send me doo-laly lol. Well Good luck to your bitch. What is she? x


----------



## Freyja

My whippet Freyja.


----------



## archiebaby

crazycrest said:


> Oxtocin should NEVER be given before presentation of first puppy x
> I can't see anything yet


the vets do give oxytocin if the bitch is open


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> This was her 30 mins ago...she got out her box and went to lay down next to Kai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She then went to the living and came back with this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute huh?
> 
> She is now laying back in the pen alternating between sleeping, panting, stretching etc
> 
> GAWD how much lonnger is she gonna keep me waiting :S


Those pics are so cute! she's defo going tonite! xx


----------



## celicababe1986

Freyja said:


> My whippet Freyja.


well good luck


----------



## kellystewart

Ok CC has had a look and thinks she isnt ready yet....defin not distressed etc just stubborn as h*ll.

we are now doubting whether the waters breaking incident was actually waters breaking lol


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Ok CC has had a look and thinks she isnt ready yet....defin not distressed etc just stubborn as h*ll.
> 
> we are now doubting whether the waters breaking incident was actually waters breaking lol


awww hun, do we know how much longer around about? xx


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> Ok CC has had a look and thinks she isnt ready yet....defin not distressed etc just stubborn as h*ll.
> 
> we are now doubting whether the waters breaking incident was actually waters breaking lol


does that mean its going to be an all nighter then , x


----------



## archiebaby

kath123 said:


> awww hun, do we know how much longer around about? xx


how long is a piece of string sorry kelly


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> how long is a piece of string sorry kelly


Oh im sorry, i will reword it.


----------



## kellystewart

LMAO this is gonna be epic I just know it! 

Who knows...I certainly don't just happy that she isn't distressed or anything


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Ok CC has had a look and thinks she isnt ready yet....defin not distressed etc just stubborn as h*ll.
> 
> we are now doubting whether the waters breaking incident was actually waters breaking lol


Hopefully it wont be long hun, and will be tonight sometime.

Keep us posted hun xx


----------



## kellystewart

Will do...sorry for getting everyones hopes up  lol

gonna go get some food im starvin talk to you all later x


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Will do...sorry for getting everyones hopes up  lol
> 
> gonna go get some food im starvin talk to you all later x


Cheer up & keep me posted x x


----------



## kiera09

crazycrest said:


> Cheer up & keep me posted x x


Hiya everyone! Dnt worry I'm sure she'l have them wen she's ready! xx


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

kellystewart said:


> Will do...sorry for getting everyones hopes up  lol
> 
> gonna go get some food im starvin talk to you all later x


i would get some sleep too, i done a mistake once.....stayed up all day and night and nothing happened. Then gave birth 8am in the morning. Iwas shattered!!!


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah I thnk that's a good idea...I've had some cereal and toast (really need to go shopping haha) and now feeling sleepy even just a few hours would make me feel so much better


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I thnk that's a good idea...I've had some cereal and toast (really need to go shopping haha) and now feeling sleepy even just a few hours would make me feel so much better


Then get it while you can x x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I thnk that's a good idea...I've had some cereal and toast (really need to go shopping haha) and now feeling sleepy even just a few hours would make me feel so much better


the joys of shopping lol. on our last litter we couldn't leave the house! Bassets don't do well on there on, have a habit laying on pups (got to stay up with the puppies till there 5 weeks old), anyway. mum was ill with summer flu, i can't drive (yet) so for the 1st time ever, we had to shop online. what a nightmare!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986

no pups yet?? dammit!! get some sleep and food lol:wink5:


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm back has anything happened yet?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Pamela said:


> Hi I'm back has anything happened yet?


Lol, not yet, its really exiting... im going to wake up, and straight away go onto this thread, just to see! Lol.


----------



## kellystewart

Just a wee update for ya all...

NO CHANGE hahaha lol bless her she is in her box (I have to drag her out to go get a drink or pee and she will not leave without taking the damned stuffed husky toy with her...I took her a short walk and she carried it round with her)

At times she is panting heavily and others sleeping like a log still very restless and digging furiously too.


----------



## crazycrest

Nice one, thanks for updating!
I trust Mya is still settled & looking good x x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Bless her, she is being a drama queen.... I know how it feels Molly kept us all waiting for agessssss. Keep smiling Kelly x x x


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> Bless her, she is being a drama queen.... I know how it feels Molly kept us all waiting for agessssss. Keep smiling Kelly x x x


surley no bitch can be as slow as molly ,  x


----------



## Molly's Mum

kira99 said:


> surley no bitch can be as slow as molly ,  x


How rude :001_tt2::001_tt2: kelly take no notice of Ninja, she is one of the bad bu**ers, Molly just wanted to take her time, anyone would think she took ages to have her pups - she was only in labour for ..... on second thoughts best I not tell you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## ninja

Molly's Mum said:


> How rude :001_tt2::001_tt2: kelly take no notice of Ninja, she is one of the bad bu**ers, Molly just wanted to take her time, anyone would think she took ages to have her pups - she was only in labour for ..... on second thoughts best I not tell you :001_tt2::001_tt2:


hmmm, you made me stay up all night when you know i always go to bed early ,  xx


----------



## kellystewart

ah come on then lay it on...tell me? ppllleeeaasseee haha

I need to know!!

and yeah CC she is looking fine


----------



## Molly's Mum

kellystewart said:


> ah come on then lay it on...tell me? ppllleeeaasseee haha
> 
> I need to know!!
> 
> and yeah CC she is looking fine


Well Molls is a bit of a drama queen, so...... she started Thursday @ 5 am with the panting and shivering, 11.30 pm that night her waters went..... 1st pup made an appearance at 1.00am and last pup entered the world at ...... 1.00 pm

hmy:hmy:hmy:

x x x


----------



## kellystewart

Molly's Mum said:


> Well Molls is a bit of a drama queen, so...... she started Thursday @ 5 am with the panting and shivering, 11.30 pm that night her waters went..... 1st pup made an appearance at 1.00am and last pup entered the world at ...... 1.00 pm
> 
> hmy:hmy:hmy:
> 
> x x x


ok so she was panting/shivering for almost 19 hours and then had first pup like an hour and a half later....so Mya has been shivering for 11 and a half hours so in theory I could expect her waters to break at about 7am....

Hmm yanno I think Mya might beat Molly's times haha we'll see


----------



## Molly's Mum

kellystewart said:


> ok so she was panting/shivering for almost 19 hours and then had first pup like an hour and a half later....so Mya has been shivering for 11 and a half hours so in theory I could expect her waters to break at about 7am....
> 
> Hmm yanno I think Mya might beat Molly's times haha we'll see


lets hope not for your sake  The worst bit was the 12 hours of delivery pups.... and she had a break of 3 & half hours between the last 2, Molly the drama queen 

Good luck sweetie x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Molly's Mum said:


> lets hope not for your sake  The worst bit was the 12 hours of delivery pups.... and she had a break of 3 & half hours between the last 2, Molly the drama queen
> 
> Good luck sweetie x x x


Yeah Molly the drama queen was too posh to push lol!
One of these day's you'll have to go back & read the lot kelly 
Glad to hear Mya is still doing ok x x


----------



## kellystewart

Lol well she took 9 hours to deliver 9 pups last year so 1 an hour.....not too bad....and have to admit I thought that was the best bit as it kept me totally hooked the whole time.

It's this part I hate the constant waiting and jumping at every noise.

I'd quite like her to wait to the morning actually lol I could get a decent sleep then


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Lol well she took 9 hours to deliver 9 pups last year so 1 an hour.....not too bad....and have to admit I thought that was the best bit as it kept me totally hooked the whole time.
> 
> It's this part I hate the constant waiting and jumping at every noise.
> 
> I'd quite like her to wait to the morning actually lol I could get a decent sleep then


LOL put her out for a wee & get your head down then, hopefully you'll get a good few hour's x x


----------



## kellystewart

I've tried lol she pulls like mad to get back in the house and runs to her pen haha

will try her again though


----------



## Gobaith

Well im off to bed!
Im hoping there is a result by the morning! 
I shall check straight away 
Goodluck mummies! 

Chloe x


----------



## ninja

nite nite Chloe,
sleep well, x


----------



## Gobaith

kira99 said:


> nite nite Chloe,
> sleep well, x


Thanks hun  You too when you decide to hit the sack :thumbsup:
Chloe x


----------



## kellystewart

Night Chloe


----------



## ninja

Gobaith said:


> Thanks hun  You too when you decide to hit the sack :thumbsup:
> Chloe x


dont really do sleep , 
so will be here for a while yet , x


----------



## Gobaith

kira99 said:


> dont really do sleep ,
> so will be here for a while yet , x


Lmao i would be here a while if i didnt have to get up at half 7 
Lol, i told you i was going 15 minutes ago, yet im still here haha!
But i am definitely going after this post! 
Night all

Chloe x


----------



## ninja

Gobaith said:


> Lmao i would be here a while if i didnt have to get up at half 7
> Lol, i told you i was going 15 minutes ago, yet im still here haha!
> But i am definitely going after this post!
> Night all
> 
> Chloe x


ermmm, example last night left here just after 2am and was back before 7am , x


----------



## ninja

im bored lol,  xx


----------



## kellystewart

lol i cant sleep

Mya keeps whining and crying every so often and she has now claimed a squeeky ball as a baby to add to the stuffed toy lol


----------



## crazycrest

Did she collect toy's last time Kelly?


----------



## kellystewart

she liked the husky toy last year too but didnt take a liking to anything else.

she carried about that toy for 2 days till the puppies arrived lol it's the only way i could get her out her whelping box. i took it and she followed me


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> she liked the husky toy last year too but didnt take a liking to anything else.
> 
> she carried about that toy for 2 days till the puppies arrived lol it's the only way i could get her out her whelping box. i took it and she followed me


Aww it's quite sweet really bless her! Only time I ever had one do that was
after a miscarried pregnancy x x


----------



## kellystewart

She gets very possesive over it lol I took her a walk earlier so had to lure her out the box put her lead on and dangle it in front of her then when she was outside i let her carry it and she dragged me round the block to the back gate to get in!

bless her....the way she is acting now is exactly like she was last year before she started so think i just got carried away when the vet said she was dilated...but according to a lot of people and the book of the bitch it is near impossible to telll by hand if a bitch is dilated...any comments?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> She gets very possesive over it lol I took her a walk earlier so had to lure her out the box put her lead on and dangle it in front of her then when she was outside i let her carry it and she dragged me round the block to the back gate to get in!
> 
> bless her....the way she is acting now is exactly like she was last year before she started so think i just got carried away when the vet said she was dilated...but according to a lot of people and the book of the bitch it is near impossible to telll by hand if a bitch is dilated...any comments?


Some of them are strange...like I said earlier, I find it hard to believe a vet would get anywhere near Mya's cervix, my vet has alway's told me that it's impossible in all but the tinies due to the ridge inside the vulva, my girl's as you know are small & my vet, who is very good say's that even they are too big to feel x x


----------



## kellystewart

Hmmm well me thinks perhaps t'was wishful thinking on my part that it was her waters breaking...ach well i guess i still have that to look forward to ha

Not gonna get any sleep tonight she will not settle at all


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Hmmm well me thinks perhaps t'was wishful thinking on my part that it was her waters breaking...ach well i guess i still have that to look forward to ha
> 
> Not gonna get any sleep tonight she will not settle at all


Well you know your girl better than anyone Kelly....I am a firm believer in...
..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"! Just try & get some rest on the sofa, even 
that is better than none at all x x x


----------



## kellystewart

yup too true...will update if anything changes anyways

Thanks again for your support it means a lot


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> yup too true...will update if anything changes anyways
> 
> Thanks again for your support it means a lot


Will be thinking of you...off to get head down for a while now too!
Good luck both of you & you're welcome x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Will be thinking of you...off to get head down for a while now too!
> Good luck both of you & you're welcome x x


you going CC, xx


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> you going CC, xx


Yep ninja...sofa calling CC....night x x x


----------



## ninja

crazycrest said:


> Yep ninja...sofa calling CC....night x x x


nite nite hun, 
sleep well, xx


----------



## kellystewart

I knew I wouldnt get any sleep tonight...she is going crazy diggin in her box and whimpering and crying arrggh im soooo tired i just want puppies then sleep


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> I knew I wouldnt get any sleep tonight...she is going crazy diggin in her box and whimpering and crying arrggh im soooo tired i just want puppies then sleep


did you get any sleep earlier, x


----------



## kellystewart

hardly....ive had maybe 90 mins sleep.

she has just been out to do the loo both a number 1 and 2 now back in and a lil quieter than before


----------



## sequeena

kellystewart said:


> hardly....ive had maybe 90 mins sleep.
> 
> she has just been out to do the loo both a number 1 and 2 now back in and a lil quieter than before


She really wants to hold onto these pups doesn't she


----------



## kellystewart

tell me about it lol

surely it has to be today???? surely? *whimpers*


----------



## sequeena

kellystewart said:


> tell me about it lol
> 
> surely it has to be today???? surely? *whimpers*


I really hope it is


----------



## kellystewart

hehe yup we'll see i guess.

what you doing up at this ungodly hour anyways?


----------



## canuckjill

Hi Kelly she's still hanging in there eh....Jill


----------



## sequeena

kellystewart said:


> hehe yup we'll see i guess.
> 
> what you doing up at this ungodly hour anyways?


I'm an insomniac and I don't feel very well 

And I'm listening to the Mamma Mia soundtrack ut:


----------



## kellystewart

Hey Jill..yup she sure is.

Ah I see well I cna totally sympathise with that...she is pretty sounds asleep at the mo so gonna try get another hours kip or so 

back later guys x


----------



## Freyja

Any news yet?


Come on Mya give up with the toy husky you've got real live ones in your belly jst give a good PUSH and they'll soon be out.

I'm not letting Freyja see this she's a good girl and will push all hers out in no time. She's just not letting on thats she's actually having any lol


----------



## kellystewart

we have shivering ohh


----------



## kerrybramble

ooo bram had that here comes the pushing!


----------



## canuckjill

ohhhh maybe things are happening....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

ohhh and im pretty sure thats her waters broke now...but we shall see lol


----------



## Freyja

I'm ofto work in about 20 minutes and sall not be back until about 5pm you never know maybe by then she'll have had the pups.


----------



## kerrybramble

bramble had water before her actual waters broke, remember that hun!


----------



## canuckjill

and her waters broke yippeeeeee....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

it was much thicker consistency than urine...not jelly like or anything just slightly thicker...a kinda dark yellow light brown color and there is a trail of it in and out the whelping pen

she is panting and shivering but dont see any contractions as yet


----------



## kellystewart

Contraction
Wooo Frikkin Hooo

Come On Mya


----------



## Freyja

Sounds like that was her waters going. The longest one of my bitches has gone was 3 hours before the first pup was born.

Hurray maybe she have the first before I go to work yayyyyyyy


----------



## kellystewart

god i hope she has it soon lol no pushing as yet


----------



## kerrybramble

woohoo! why arent you on msn ?? hee hee just joking hun! COME ON MYA!!


----------



## kellystewart

and we have our first push


----------



## canuckjill

well now I'm definetly staying up for awhile excitement finally yahoooooo....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

WE HAVE A *BOY* wooooooooo


----------



## Freyja

Hurray congratulations.


I've got to go now will catch up tonight. Hope all goes well with the rest of them.


----------



## canuckjill

wow that was fast when she decides it's time it's time lol...Jill congratulations


----------



## kellystewart

hehe tell me about it....could be a near 6-7 pm before she finishes tho

ah he is a very handsome wofl grey boy with white clover head markings and goggles too


----------



## sequeena

Oh wow congrats!!!


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> WE HAVE A *BOY* wooooooooo


congratulations , its about time to , xx


----------



## canuckjill

he sounds lovely can hardly wait til you can put up pics....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

2nd boy out lol


----------



## sequeena

kellystewart said:


> 2nd boy out lol


Yay another boy


----------



## kellystewart

i'd be quite happy if they all fly out this fast lol


----------



## canuckjill

yeah congrats, boy she is sure moving them out at a good pace....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

see if it slows now lol


----------



## kerrybramble

looks like we about to get another  they are beautiful!


----------



## canuckjill

Well if she has 13 in there it's gonna be a long day for you hope you drink coffee....Jill


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> i'd be quite happy if they all fly out this fast lol


me to , i have to go out by about 10 and dont want to miss anything , x



kerrybramble said:


> looks like we about to get another  they are beautiful!


have you 2 got msn going then, x


----------



## Vixie

Congratulations on the birth of the two pups  xxx


----------



## kellystewart

haha yeah i put it on for a min....im recording the births ya see and i cant do both with my web cam. i will be putting it up on you tube tho


----------



## kellystewart

Vixie said:


> Congratulations on the birth iof the two pups  xxx


Thankyou so much


----------



## canuckjill

wow if theres another on the way thats every 20 mins way to go Mya. ...Jill


----------



## Hb-mini

How exciting!!! Two lil boys!!!


----------



## kellystewart

Nothing there just yet...was 24 minutes between the first too. 

How much would I love if she kept that up lol


----------



## kerrybramble

lol told kelly she gunna have all boys like me  ahahaha


----------



## canuckjill

I think shes gonna have 6 boys and 7 girls....Jill I'm still keeping with the bakers dozen


----------



## kellystewart

a 3rd wolf grey boy lol they all look exactly the same haha


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> a 3rd wolf grey boy lol they all look exactly the same haha


blimey shes not hanging around , x


----------



## Vixie

aww three boys congratulations


----------



## kellystewart

haha thats my girl! 

so we have 

6:34
6:58
7:29

not bad eh?


----------



## canuckjill

congrats Kelly and Mya your doing a great job. 3 in about an hour wow...Jill


----------



## Vixie

kellystewart said:


> haha thats my girl!
> 
> so we have
> 
> 6:34
> 6:58
> 7:29
> 
> not bad eh?


not bad at all shes going great guns now


----------



## canuckjill

I'll check back after a sleep good luck Mya and Kelly I'll probably dream about Husky puppies....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

managed to get the first 2 off her to dry properly on the heat pad wrapped in towels....ive left the newest one there to suckle....theyve all suckled straight away so thats great


----------



## cdcclub

Well done Mya and Kelly.


----------



## kellystewart

oh man she is pushing again 4th is on its way haha


----------



## cdcclub

She is quick.


----------



## brackensmom

ohh so exciting, at work now but had to just have a quick look to see what was happening, good luck she is doing really well now, and congrats so far on the 3 boys
Nicci


----------



## kayz

Wow how exciting!!!


----------



## kellystewart

we have a light red girl beautiful


----------



## Hb-mini

Time for a pink pup now!!!


----------



## Hb-mini

kellystewart said:


> we have a light red girl beautiful


Oh yay i was right!!! Think we posted at the same time!!


----------



## cdcclub

kellystewart said:


> we have a light red girl beautiful


aww :001_wub:


----------



## Insane

Congrats so far - keep going. Only just looked at this thread and I am glad I did. lol


----------



## kellystewart

edit that 4th is a wolf grey too just very light haha


----------



## ninja

its gone quiet again , x


----------



## Rach

Congrats 
Hope the rest come as quick and easy for you xx


----------



## kellystewart

was just attending to the pups lol

so far its been a 24 min then 31 min then 24 min gap between pups haha so in theory next one should be here at 8:36


----------



## cav

congrats kelly
well i see she made you wait a while lol!
have you been up all night?
how is mum doing?


----------



## sequeena

How many pups so far? 5?


----------



## kellystewart

Yup allll night haha...number 5 is taking a while but she is having a wee rest methinks 4 in 90 mins is a pretty spectacular feat lol

mum is doing great just went out to pee and some nice green tar came out...god it really does stain EVERYTHING haha


----------



## sequeena

kellystewart said:


> Yup allll night haha...number 5 is taking a while but she is having a wee rest methinks 4 in 90 mins is a pretty spectacular feat lol
> 
> mum is doing great just went out to pee and some nice green tar came out...god it really does stain EVERYTHING haha


Wow, she's doing great!!

Haha, rather you than be tbh


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> Yup allll night haha...number 5 is taking a while but she is having a wee rest methinks 4 in 90 mins is a pretty spectacular feat lol
> 
> mum is doing great just went out to pee and some nice green tar came out...god it really does stain EVERYTHING haha


aaaw glad all is well
year she sure going for it 
hope she pops them all out this quick 

lol year the green stuff is a yuck


----------



## kellystewart

5th is on its way


----------



## Hb-mini

yay!!! Exciting stuff!! Another girl i think!!!


----------



## Guest

Awww hunny, this is brill news, i cant wait to see them xx


----------



## kayz

Can't wait to see some pics!!! It is so exciting!!


----------



## kellystewart

still waiting on no 5 lol only had 2 pushes so shouldnt be long


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> still waiting on no 5 lol only had 2 pushes so shouldnt be long


Well done to both of you!!! CONGRATULATIONS! Just 6 more to come! I cnt get ova how quick she's having them! Mya doesn't waste any time! xx


----------



## kellystewart

no 5 is a boy 9:14 

looks like a dk wolf grey but need to wait till he is dry


----------



## kellystewart

where are the reds lol???

argh i want reds lol


----------



## celicababe1986

yay, shes having the pups!! woo hoo. bless you kelly you must be knackered lol. 
So is that 4 boys and 1 girl so far? yipee:001_cool::crazy::w00t::tongue::thumbup1:


----------



## celicababe1986

kellystewart said:


> where are the reds lol???
> 
> argh i want reds lol


She is saving them for last lol :001_tt2:


----------



## kellystewart

yup sure is....last year she had 7 girls and 1 boy lol 

i'd like an even mix this year haha


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> where are the reds lol???
> 
> argh i want reds lol


did you tell her that , x


----------



## kellystewart

that was my mistake i spoke to kai about it not mya pffft lol


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> that was my mistake i spoke to kai about it not mya pffft lol


if you want anything doing always ask the female lol,

whats she doing now?, x


----------



## kellystewart

resting and letting them suckle...think she is finally happy with their cords too lol


----------



## kellystewart

no 6 has arrived...another boy!!!

thats 5 boys and a girl

they all are wolf grey lighter than others lol

come on the red girls


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> no 6 has arrived...another boy!!!
> 
> thats 5 boys and a girl
> 
> they all are wolf grey lighter than others lol
> 
> come on the red girls


YIPEE!!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986

I think this year is definatly a boy year lol!!:blush2:

Come on red girls!!


----------



## kellystewart

think we will see another one pretty quickly


----------



## kayz

I bet they are sooo cute!!


----------



## kellystewart

kayz said:


> I bet they are sooo cute!!


i'll get pics and videos up asap


----------



## tinamary

kellystewart said:


> i'll get pics and videos up asap


Yesssss Pls


----------



## kellystewart

no sign of no7 yet but more yucky green discharge *boak* i think another wee rest is called for haha


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> no sign of no7 yet but more yucky green discharge *boak* i think another wee rest is called for haha


For you or her??? You must be shattered. 

Im making a cuppa, do you want one? xx


----------



## ninja

kellystewart said:


> no sign of no7 yet but more yucky green discharge *boak* i think another wee rest is called for haha


at least she is quicker than molly , x


----------



## kellystewart

kira99 said:


> at least she is quicker than molly , x


hehe im so glad about that!! i think i will have a cup of tea thanks lol

im shattered!


----------



## Vixie

congratulations on the 5 boys and 1 girl, she definitely isnt hanging about lol, I have only just got back in and have to go out again, but just needed to check on her progress first


----------



## kristy

wow, just caught up, well done both of you, glad all is going well, comon number 7..... lets hope for a red girly for you.
im off out for an hour so good luck with any more and ill catch up when i get home xxx


----------



## celicababe1986

bless Mya, your doing well girl!!
I am meant to be doing housework, but I have just blown the hoover up oops lol
The OH will think I have jus sat at the comp all day pmsl!!:001_tt2:


----------



## candysmum

congrats so far on the 6 you have

i can't remember the time gap between candys waters and pup number one i think it was a couple of house and the first 2 shot out had a 4 hour gap i think then she shot out 6 more and then had an hour and half rest then the last one.

i had 8 blk spots and it wasn't until the last one i got a liver. so maybe your last one will be a red!


----------



## kellystewart

oops indeed...what did ya do to it?

She has been out for another pee and is laying back down again having a rest


----------



## kellystewart

she is sleeping so might be another hour or so before we see any pups


----------



## celicababe1986

kellystewart said:


> oops indeed...what did ya do to it?
> 
> She has been out for another pee and is laying back down again having a rest


Think it may have overheated 
I am attempting to fix it, with my screwdriver and hammer lol!!
Bless her, have a kip Mya, you must be tired!! I am after given birth to one:cursing:, let alone 6 with more to come!! xxx


----------



## kellystewart

candysmum said:


> congrats so far on the 6 you have
> 
> i can't remember the time gap between candys waters and pup number one i think it was a couple of house and the first 2 shot out had a 4 hour gap i think then she shot out 6 more and then had an hour and half rest then the last one.
> 
> i had 8 blk spots and it wasn't until the last one i got a liver. so maybe your last one will be a red!


Fingers crossed lol


----------



## sequeena

I'm going out soon, hopefully when I get back she'll have had another 3 xx


----------



## kellystewart

video just a short one of mum and 6 so far

YouTube - Mya and 6 pups (more to come)


----------



## reddogsX3

awwwwwwwwwwww so cute bless she looks shattered.

wendy


----------



## basi

Ah lovely they all look very content


----------



## ninja

reddogsX3 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww so cute bless she looks shattered.
> 
> wendy


thats exactly what i was gonna say , x


----------



## tinamary

Lovely vid.
Pups are beautiful.
Do you not think she has finished yet


----------



## celicababe1986

bless her.....what a good mummy xx


----------



## brackensmom

oh bum cant get you tube at work, will have to wait till get home later!! hope you are doing ok Kelly, and Mya also, she has done so well so far on the 6 delivered already, well deserved rest for her until others come!!


----------



## kellystewart

No she hasn't finished yet....scan showed at least 10


----------



## kellystewart

waters just broke again 7th on the way lol


----------



## celicababe1986

oh, poor mya, push girlie!! your nearly there xx

p.s red girl


----------



## crazycrest

Yeah come on number 7 your time is up!
Congratulations on the first 6 (i missed it) :001_tt2:
x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest

Kerry DD say's congrats so far too x x x


----------



## Classyellie

Awwww the video is great! What a good idea! Mya looks tired but obviously has more work to do yet!


----------



## kellystewart

number 7 is here...another BOY thats 6 boys and a girl!

The girl is adorable


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> number 7 is here...another BOY thats 6 boys and a girl!
> 
> The girl is adorable


LOL well done Mya....lot's of boys bless ya x x


----------



## ninja

im gonna have to go to work now cos can think of anymore excuses why i havent gone yet ,
good luck with the rest and will have to catch up when i get home , x


----------



## crazycrest

kira99 said:


> im gonna have to go to work now cos can think of anymore excuses why i havent gone yet ,
> good luck with the rest and will have to catch up when i get home , x


Yeh!!! Get ya backside to work...skiving ninja x x


----------



## kellystewart

enjoy work hon

hopefully lots more healthy happy pups here when you get back


----------



## candysmum

aww they are so cute

they are making bird noise or you have birds in the background

I SO WANT ONE! Bad hubby! 2 dogs is just not enough!


----------



## Guest

*Congratulations.!!! Your doing so well Kelly & Mya This is soo exciting i wish i was there 

wooohooooo lots of gorgeouse boys and girls.!!!*


----------



## celicababe1986

candysmum said:


> aww they are so cute
> 
> they are making bird noise or you have birds in the background
> 
> I SO WANT ONE! Bad hubby! 2 dogs is just not enough!


The father was a parrot :001_tt2: lol

congrats Mya on another bundle!! BUT your mummy wants a red girl!! xx


----------



## kellystewart

celicababe1986 said:


> The father was a parrot :001_tt2: lol
> 
> congrats Mya on another bundle!! BUT your mummy wants a red girl!! xx


lol yeah there is a cockatiel and 4 budgies in the background


----------



## dohaspecial

took me all mornign to catch up on the story but great stuff! a truly 21st century birth for all ...... pups!!

for those of us stuck at work with fun police filters please lets have some photos asap. thats if you've got nothing better to do that is  

well done to all involved


----------



## brackensmom

yes very annoying fun police filters!!


----------



## kiera09

brackensmom said:


> yes very annoying fun police filters!!


Hiya hun, You're both doing brilliantly, tell Mya I said PLZ can we have a pink girl?! 
Bless u all in work with the fun filters! The videos lush!They all look so small and cute! 
Have u weighed them yet Kell? U must be so proud of Mya! xx  xx  xx


----------



## kiera09

Hiya just wondering, How is Mya having them? Coco stood up!for all 11! She wld not lie down! ut: xx


----------



## kellystewart

number 8 arrive a girl woo wolf grey again lol (losing hope for any reds haha)

no not weighed them yet....,mya isnt happy about me taking them away from her so i'll wait till she has finished


----------



## reddogsX3

woooohooooooooooooo congrats


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> number 8 arrive a girl woo wolf grey again lol (losing hope for any reds haha)
> 
> no not weighed them yet....,mya isnt happy about me taking them away from her so i'll wait till she has finished


Yeh come on Mya...you're doing great x x x


----------



## Guest

wooohoooooo keep them coming xx


----------



## kellystewart

is it possible to feel how many are left inside? or not very likely id be able to figure out individual pups lol?


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> is it possible to feel how many are left inside? or not very likely id be able to figure out individual pups lol?


Now that's an art....& I cannot do it lol x x


----------



## vizzy24

HI congratulations and well done mya, they are gorgeous. Do you think she has many more to come?


----------



## kellystewart

Number 9 lol a girl and surprise surprise wolf grey hahaha

she is doing great i reckon at least another 2 in there!!!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Number 9 lol a girl and surprise surprise wolf grey hahaha
> 
> she is doing great i reckon at least another 2 in there!!!


Aww bless you are both doing a great job


----------



## cav

Wow you are all doing fantastic....keep them babies coming lol


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

wow, 9 puppies a a few to go!!!
congratulation


----------



## Guest

congratulations..
Welcome into the world little girls and boys


----------



## sequeena

9 beautiful pups  I was right, she'd have another 3 by the time I got back pmsl!!


----------



## Vixie

congratulations on 9 beautiful pups, the video of mum and 6 pups is lovely, well done you and Mya


----------



## Molly's Mum

Congratulations Kelly & Mya, they are stunning 

Lots of love
Rach x x x


----------



## Gobaith

Fabtastic news!  


Chloe x


----------



## kellystewart

there has been no more pups sine number 9 so might be finished?? is there any way to tell?


----------



## canuckjill

Loved the video, congrats on the 9 pups keep up the good work....Jill


----------



## canuckjill

She may be having a well deserved rest, sometimes you can feel one in her tum, I've never felt one though when I've tried....Jill


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah i've had a feel but i dunno what i'd be looking for to be honest lol

She won't leave the box for a pee or owt either.....and she still wont eat anything yet


----------



## Insane

She may well have another one in there, it seems there is often a long gap before the last one arrives. Just keep a good eye on her especially if she goes out for a wee.

With my bitch I could tell there was still some in there upto the last but one but I really do not know where she was hiding the last one! lol.


----------



## Molly's Mum

kellystewart said:


> Yeah i've had a feel but i dunno what i'd be looking for to be honest lol
> 
> She won't leave the box for a pee or owt either.....and she still wont eat anything yet


I had a really good feel with Molly and couldn't feel a thing, so changed her bed, sorted her out and then she went and 2 more 3 hours later!!!! It's a waiting game honey, you are both doing brill, have a cup of tea & choccy biscuit x x x


----------



## Baby Bordie

WOWWWWWW CONGRATS!!! Just came back from school, and was happy to hear the great news  Nice vid and they are GAWJUS!!!


----------



## kerrybramble

wow congrats hun! well done mya, cant believe i missed it! cant believe you got girls  not fair!


----------



## candysmum

kellystewart said:


> is it possible to feel how many are left inside? or not very likely id be able to figure out individual pups lol?


i said candy had 3 left when i felt her and i was right but i dont know if that was luck my midwifery pratise coming in or what. xx


----------



## Guest

Some you can feel easier than others. Mum thought diva was finished after feeling nothing and she had 3more.!
I think your just going to have to wait and see  She could go a while before having any others and thats is not a problem at all as long as she isnt stressed and pushing 

well done again on your babies
xx


----------



## candysmum

i thougth candy had finished at 8 and thought my prediction for 3 more was wrong and it was 2 i left her be so i could shove the kids off toschool with a mate an hour and a half later i looked at her touched her tummy was convinced there was one more and within about 10 minutes of my feelign her tummy there was my liver girl. 

i found it realy easy to feel the pups but i guess its going to depend on how the pup is laying etc


----------



## Guest

candysmum said:


> i thougth candy had finished at 8 and thought my prediction for 3 more was wrong and it was 2 i left her be so i could shove the kids off toschool with a mate an hour and a half later i looked at her touched her tummy was convinced there was one more and within about 10 minutes of my feelign her tummy there was my liver girl.
> 
> i found it realy easy to feel the pups but i guess its going to depend on how the pup is laying etc


Yeah depends on where the pups are laying and the postion there laying in.
I think also its easier on bigger dogs than say our little breed.!


----------



## kellystewart

very true....there was a delay with the last pup last year but was only a couple hours we are now almost 3 hours since last one (13:28)

she is still refusing to eat but have made her up some lactol and she took almost 1/2 pint of that.

I really do think there are more in there lol (a red girl is hiding!!)


----------



## kristy

Congratulations you and Mya, so glad its all gone ok and i bet its been worth the long wait. cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## kellystewart

candysmum said:


> i said candy had 3 left when i felt her and i was right but i dont know if that was luck my midwifery pratise coming in or what. xx


whereabout were you feeling for the pups? i dont wanna hurt her or a pup so was being very gentl earlier but as far as i am aware i could be feeing a liver lol


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> very true....there was a delay with the last pup last year but was only a couple hours we are now almost 3 hours since last one (13:28)
> 
> she is still refusing to eat but have made her up some lactol and she took almost 1/2 pint of that.
> 
> I really do think there are more in there lol (a red girl is hiding!!)


LOL your doing everything right and she proberly wont be intrested in food for a couple of hours after.But as long as she is drinking lots and lots then everything is ok 

We have a bitch a couple of years back had 5 pupies and didnt have the ones we wanted  But near on 4hours later popped out the one we wanted so it doesn happen fingers crossed for your red girl.!

As long as shes drinking and resting she is building up her energy for the next one to come if there is anymore.! Witch i belive if she was scanned at 10 then there must be atleast on more hiding.! May just not have moved down yet  xx


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> whereabout were you feeling for the pups? i dont wanna hurt her or a pup so was being very gentl earlier but as far as i am aware i could be feeing a liver lol


Feel down her sides but more under...and just gentle push your hand against her..
Does that make sense lol


----------



## kellystewart

DevilDogz said:


> Feel down her sides but more under...and just gentle push your hand against her..
> Does that make sense lol


makes sense yeah...would it be better if she were standing?


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> makes sense yeah...would it be better if she were standing?


Yeah it would be better if she was standing and feel both sides to as they can be either side  I hope you get this little red girl


----------



## kellystewart

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah it would be better if she was standing and feel both sides to as they can be either side  I hope you get this little red girl


i'll have a feel when she decided to move she is totally unwilling to get out thhe whelping pen lol


----------



## Guest

LOL thats good she doesnt want to leave her babies.!
If you can get her out take her for a quick wee and a quick walk around the garden may get her going again if there is any other puppies


----------



## ninja

been to work and now home and she is still going ,

congrats on puppies born so far , xx


----------



## staceydawlz

do u rekon shes done? shes done ace cant believe i missed it!!


----------



## kellystewart

I really dunno her rib cage still looks quite rounded to me...just waiting on vid uploading and in middle of uploading photos too


----------



## PennyH

Wow, just caught this.
Sounds exhausting but exciting.
Hope all is still going well and that you are both relaxing now ....
Good luck if she keeps on having pups that you get your red girl. Will you keep her if you do?


----------



## kellystewart

Well I've managed to clean everything up and the house no longer looks like a bomb has hit it lol 

feel so much better now and dinner in the oven haha

I would love to but with 3 already house is kinda full..3 of my friends are taking pups and they had said they would love a red ....i just wanted a red girl lol


----------



## PennyH

Do you reckon she has finished now then? No more in there?
xx


----------



## kellystewart

Mya just 20 mins ago

pups are very settled with full tums. I cant see or fell any other movements inside her but like i said earlier her rib cage still looks quite rounded to me

YouTube - Mya and 9 pups


----------



## Guest

kellystewart said:


> Mya just 20 mins ago
> 
> pups are very settled with full tums. I cant see or fell any other movements inside her but like i said earlier her rib cage still looks quite rounded to me
> 
> YouTube - Mya and 9 pups


Awww wow!! They are sooo lush. Poor mum is looking very tired. xxx


----------



## basi

Just beautiful
Can I just ask what is the raised bit under the vetbed?


----------



## crazycrest

They all look wonderful Kelly, well done you & Mya x x x


----------



## kellystewart

basi said:


> Just beautiful
> Can I just ask what is the raised bit under the vetbed?


ah its just 2 bits of vet bed lol 1 wasnt wide enough to go right across


----------



## kiera09

basi said:


> Just beautiful
> Can I just ask what is the raised bit under the vetbed?


Hiya, sorry just caught up!CONGRATULATIONS! They are gorgeous!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I love the black eyes! If u feel for movements in her belly, then u'l no! xx


----------



## basi

kellystewart said:


> ah its just 2 bits of vet bed lol 1 wasnt wide enough to go right across


Ahh it was puzzling me that's all


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> They all look wonderful Kelly, well done you & Mya x x x


Thanks CC....feel slightly more human now after a shower lol

What would you say is the maximum time that anymore pups could come? I mean thats 4 and 1/2 hours now :S

Haha see im worrying again that there is pups retained but not more contractions argh


----------



## kellystewart

long awaited photos

quite a lot in here

Snapfish: Share:Registration


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> Thanks CC....feel slightly more human now after a shower lol
> 
> What would you say is the maximum time that anymore pups could come? I mean thats 4 and 1/2 hours now :S
> 
> Haha see im worrying again that there is pups retained but not more contractions argh


Hiya, I'd say she's finished, but the vet will know for sure :wink5: xx


----------



## candysmum

kellystewart said:


> whereabout were you feeling for the pups? i dont wanna hurt her or a pup so was being very gentl earlier but as far as i am aware i could be feeing a liver lol


you wont hurt her or her pup its the same as feeling a pregnant womans tum if you have kids you know what thats like its the same if you can feel the pups they feel like large sausages is all i can describe them as.

in the tummy area. i was lucky candy was on her left side and the pup wa sin the right horn so it was rather easy so i guess its going to depend on what side the pups left are still laying saying all this i haven't finished reading the catch up and may find shes had them all lol


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah I spoke to the vet and he is like it's fine just leave her...we could x-ray her but think thats unnecessary.

i guess if there were more there would be contractions anyways? so nowt to worry about


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I spoke to the vet and he is like it's fine just leave her...we could x-ray her but think thats unnecessary.
> 
> i guess if there were more there would be contractions anyways? so nowt to worry about


It's hard to say Kelly, It's never happened to me, but I do know of people who have gone to bed & got up to more pup's like 12 hour's after the last one! If Mya is happy, settled & relaxed with her little brood I would think she's finished! How far along was she when she was scanned? It's not unheard of for a pup or 2 to be re absorbed mid-late pregnancy! Yes if she start's contracting & pushing again there will be more lol x x x


----------



## kellystewart

crazycrest said:


> It's hard to say Kelly, It's never happened to me, but I do know of people who have gone to bed & got up to more pup's like 12 hour's after the last one! If Mya is happy, settled & relaxed with her little brood I would think she's finished! How far along was she when she was scanned? It's not unheard of for a pup or 2 to be re absorbed mid-late pregnancy! Yes if she start's contracting & pushing again there will be more lol x x x


Was 5 weeks...I asked him about that at the time and he said no all were really strong and doing well.

There is just the basic possibility he miscounted....I mean when you have that many pups it's gotta be hard to keep track lol


----------



## kayz

Awwwww they are blooming gorgeous!!! I want one soooooooo much!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations.

When Tegan had her first litter she had number 6 at 6am and then had 2 more at 2.30 in the afternoon


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> When Tegan had her first litter she had number 6 at 6am and then had 2 more at 2.30 in the afternoon


ah wow...well ya never know then lol. did you notice there were pups left inside or was it a total surprise? There has been no more discharge etc only some before she delivered the last 2 pups.

Thanks everyone all your help and support has been really appreciated!


----------



## crazycrest

kellystewart said:


> Was 5 weeks...I asked him about that at the time and he said no all were really strong and doing well.
> 
> There is just the basic possibility he miscounted....I mean when you have that many pups it's gotta be hard to keep track lol





Freyja said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> When Tegan had her first litter she had number 6 at 6am and then had 2 more at 2.30 in the afternoon


Anything is possible x x x


----------



## brackensmom

hi, congratulations, there are beautiful, soo cute and Mya looks absoutely shattered bless her.


----------



## kellystewart

brackensmom said:


> hi, congratulations, there are beautiful, soo cute and Mya looks absoutely shattered bless her.


She is but is doing a fantastic job cleaning them and nuzzling them up to her


----------



## vizzy24

Great new they are all doing well, the video is so cut I think she will be a great mum. I also think you will have your hands very full in a few weeks lol Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kellystewart

vizzy24 said:


> Great new they are all doing well, the video is so cut I think she will be a great mum. I also think you will have your hands very full in a few weeks lol Enjoy!!!!


oh yes without a doubt lol cant wait tho!


----------



## kiera09

kellystewart said:


> oh yes without a doubt lol cant wait tho!


Hiya, She looks so tierd bless her! So glad everythings gone smoothly xx


----------



## Hb-mini

Great piccys, pups look great, so does mum although very tired! xx


----------



## Freyja

kellystewart said:


> ah wow...well ya never know then lol. did you notice there were pups left inside or was it a total surprise? There has been no more discharge etc only some before she delivered the last 2 pups.
> 
> Thanks everyone all your help and support has been really appreciated!


It was a total surprise. I couldn't feel anything in her belly there was no discharge or anyhting. Absolutely no signs that she was going to have any more. I had already booked the 6 in to have their dew claws removed so I rang the vet back to say we now had 8. The vet said the chances are she was carrying them under her ribs and it just took that long for them to get down into position to be born.


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> It was a total surprise. I couldn't feel anything in her belly there was no discharge or anyhting. Absolutely no signs that she was going to have any more. I had already booked the 6 in to have their dew claws removed so I rang the vet back to say we now had 8. The vet said the chances are she was carrying them under her ribs and it just took that long for them to get down into position to be born.


hmm well i wont hold my breath but i did mention earlier her rib cage still looks kinda rounded....guess time will tell lol

Out of interest what did you pay to get their dew claws removed?


----------



## Freyja

I think I pay about £8 per pup but I then get 15% discount at my vets


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> I think I pay about £8 per pup but I then get 15% discount at my vets


ohh very handy lol


----------



## francesandjon

Well done Mya!!!

Bet you are exhausted!


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Just managed to catchup plus view all the pics & video's
Absolutely stunning puppies
Congratulations  *


----------



## kellystewart

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Just managed to catchup plus view all the pics & video's
> Absolutely stunning puppies
> Congratulations  *


Thank you! Mya is doing great and pups are feeding really well


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*First thing hubby asked was can he have a boy 1!! LOL 

Mya did a fantastic job an the pups look very content.
Well Done to you also, you seemed to stay reasonably calm throughout.

Will really look forward to watching them all grow *


----------



## Insane

Small~Fluffy said:


> *First thing hubby asked was can he have a boy 1!! LOL
> 
> Mya did a fantastic job an the pups look very content.
> Well Done to you also, you seemed to stay reasonably calm throughout.
> 
> Will really look forward to watching them all grow *


I wish my OH would say that. lol


----------



## candysmum

well congrats on 9 

where in the country are you kelly? just being nosy.


----------



## kellystewart

lol thanks guys...yeah im very proud of Mya!

I'm up in Glasgow


----------



## Freyja

One of Freyja's pup when she has them is going up to near to Glasgow I think.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*You wouldn't Insane!!

Everytime we go to a flippin dog show he starts listing all the dogs he wants!!

I see many I like but happy with my gang of munckins LOL*


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> One of Freyja's pup when she has them is going up to near to Glasgow I think.


awe really? where is it you are?

the pups that are booked so far are all staying pretty local so means i get to see them every so often


----------



## kiera09

Hiya everyone! No more pups then? U never know there cld be 2 still waiting! U gotta have 10 at least! lol!  xx
Glad mum n her babies are doing well, keep us updated! xx


----------



## kellystewart

Nope no more so far...i was really hoping to hit double figures haha

will keep you updated for sure


----------



## Freyja

we're in staffordshire


----------



## kellystewart

Freyja said:


> we're in staffordshire


ah well thats not too far really....4 hours ish i'd say

I went to Birmingham for Mya, South Yorkshire for Niko and South Wales for Kai lol


----------



## sullivan

Ah bless pups are so sweet and mum looks comfortable. Well done mum. congrats to you. lolxx


----------



## kellystewart

sullivan said:


> Ah bless pups are so sweet and mum looks comfortable. Well done mum. congrats to you. lolxx


Thanks hon


----------



## cdcclub

congrats Mya and Kelly, hope your both having a well deserved rest just now


----------



## kellystewart

cdcclub said:


> congrats Mya and Kelly, hope your both having a well deserved rest just now


I must certainly am lol


----------



## Gobaith

Aww, how many did she have ? 
Chloe x


----------



## kellystewart

seemed to have finished on 9

6 boys and 3 girls

looks like scanner got it wrong  d'oh

but happy all are healthy and strong


----------



## Gobaith

A well done mummy and you! 
Bless her she did well seeing as she was in labour for ages.
Shes a good girl!
Glad the pups are fine :thumbsup:

Chloe x


----------



## sequeena

Go Mya!


----------



## cav

congrats 
well i did say 9 lol
hope mum and babies are all ok


----------



## tinamary

Congrats on the puppies, so glad everything went ok and no problems.
Keep the piccys coming over the next few weeks.


----------



## ad_1980

Yay 9 puppies  Mya must be exhausted now.

Please post pics i can't be bothered to go through the thread again! LOL


----------



## Missymoo

Congratulations!! 9 pups is fantatsic!! xx


----------



## kellystewart

lol loooads of pics here

Snapfish: Share:Registration

will keep em coming for sure


----------



## tinamary

Thanks they are fantastic, do you have homes lined up or are you going to advetise later.


----------



## kayz

Small~Fluffy said:


> *First thing hubby asked was can he have a boy 1!! LOL
> 
> Mya did a fantastic job an the pups look very content.
> Well Done to you also, you seemed to stay reasonably calm throughout.
> 
> Will really look forward to watching them all grow *


I also wish my OH would say that too!!!

They are beautiful!!! I love them!!


----------



## Insane

kayz said:


> I also wish my OH would say that too!!!
> 
> They are beautiful!!! I love them!!


Oh well I suppose there has to be a sensible one in every relationship or we would all be overrun with dogs. lol


----------



## kayz

Oh I know!! I think I'd have about 10 if I could!!!


----------



## kellystewart

Have 4 definites sorted....another 4 to speak to properly about it.

Had loads of interest over the past 5-6 weeks as I advertised the planned litter and then changed it to confirmed litter once I knew she had taken....lots of photo hunters and time wasters and I'm very selective of the homes my pups go to....Sibe's and Mal's are hard work and not for everyone!

Think I should get them sorted out by the time they are 4 weeks old...and I start letting people come and visit lol

Have sent the photos and vid's to intersted people so we shall see how we get on.

I have no issues at all with keeping them longer anyways so i'm in no rush


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Well were half way there already with 5!!

Though if you stuck them altogether they wouldn't even be a Cavalier in size 

It started off as me wanting A dog then progressed LOL *


----------



## cav

kellystewart said:


> Have 4 definites sorted....another 4 to speak to properly about it.
> 
> Had loads of interest over the past 5-6 weeks as I advertised the planned litter and then changed it to confirmed litter once I knew she had taken....lots of photo hunters and time wasters and I'm very selective of the homes my pups go to....Sibe's and Mal's are hard work and not for everyone!
> 
> Think I should get them sorted out by the time they are 4 weeks old...and I start letting people come and visit lol
> 
> Have sent the photos and vid's to intersted people so we shall see how we get on.
> 
> I have no issues at all with keeping them longer anyways so i'm in no rush


Yes im the same kelly only the best for our babies 
I would keep them all if it came to it as i see it as our responsabilty 

I have also turned people away as they were not right, you need to find the perfect homes for them so if it take a little longer so be it

Are you keeping any?


----------



## kellystewart

cav said:


> Yes im the same kelly only the best for our babies
> I would keep them all if it came to it as i see it as our responsabilty
> 
> I have also turned people away as they were not right, you need to find the perfect homes for them so if it take a little longer so be it
> 
> Are you keeping any?


Unfortunately not...but 3 of my friends are taking one so I get to see them grown up


----------



## cdcclub

How are your pups getting on ?


----------



## kellystewart

cdcclub said:


> How are your pups getting on ?


They are coming on in leaps and bounds...they are tearing around the whelping box lol don't think mum can keep up with them.

All feeding well and mum is toileting them too and cleaning everything up.

Mya is being a fussy lil madam with food at the moment but will happily drink a pint of lactol!!

She really doesn't like her whelping box this year, she is still digging and looking for a "safe" place so gonna have to watch her like a hawk when the back door is open in case she tries to take any pups out in to her kennel lol


----------



## cdcclub

kellystewart said:


> They are coming on in leaps and bounds...they are tearing around the whelping box lol don't think mum can keep up with them.
> 
> All feeding well and mum is toileting them too and cleaning everything up.
> 
> Mya is being a fussy lil madam with food at the moment but will happily drink a pint of lactol!!
> 
> She really doesn't like her whelping box this year, she is still digging and looking for a "safe" place so gonna have to watch her like a hawk when the back door is open in case she tries to take any pups out in to her kennel lol


aww good to hear they are doing well.


----------



## ad_1980

i just saw the pictures and both you tube videos and oh my god what darlings mya has brought into the animal world


----------



## kellystewart

ad_1980 said:


> i just saw the pictures and both you tube videos and oh my god what darlings mya has brought into the animal world


Hehehe lovely arent they? Big bruisers think they are gonna catapult in size lol by the time they are 2 weeks old gonna be crazy lol


----------



## ad_1980

kellystewart said:


> Hehehe lovely arent they? Big bruisers think they are gonna catapult in size lol by the time they are 2 weeks old gonna be crazy lol


yes i can imagine..i hope your house is big lol - if not what were you thinking?! lOL


----------



## kiera09

ad_1980 said:


> yes i can imagine..i hope your house is big lol - if not what were you thinking?! lOL


Hiya luv, How u feeling? Hows Mya n the pups? Ours are up and playing now!They're so cute-I really wanna keep em all! Heres a vid ov them playin-Its sh*t quality though sorry! YouTube - Cocos babies playing! (They're sooo cute!) xx


----------



## kellystewart

Awe man feels like months have passed since i was last on haha ive just been sooo busy and not even just wiith the pups lol

They are now 16 days old and on solids already...I noticed at day 13 they were licking mums food total shock haha plus their eyes were open at day 9. Think cos they were a few days overdue they are a lil overcooked haha but it's all good.

Mya is doign great and Kai (dad) would be feeding them if he had nipples lol seriously he is better than cleaning them than Mya is bless her. Although Mya still isnt too chuffed with Kai coming so close and Kai being Kai doesnt take a telling...typical.

All the boys have blue eyes and gorgeous markings, out of the 3 girls 2 have brown eyes (and are stunning and I mean stunning i want them both lol) and the 3rd has blue eyes also.

Just about to take pics so will get them up asap.

Hope everyone else is doing well 

xx


----------



## brackensmom

hi, great to hear how well the pups are coming along. hope you are also doing ok, must be hard work all those puppies.


----------



## kellystewart

Yeah it definetly is you forget how hard work it actually is lol think all the fun bits outweight the bad bits...and you get used to zero sleep haha

i've put pics up in my gallery


----------



## kellystewart




----------



## kayz

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mistymilo

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!

You must be so proud


----------



## kellystewart

Yup sure am  i cant stop smiling when i watch them lol too adoreable

And cant believe how advanced they are for their age. most are about the same size but 1 of the boys is a big chunk a lunk lol so cute


----------



## justenuf

They are stunning..............have my daughter stood behind me saying "can I have one" over and over and over !!!!!!!


----------



## kellystewart

justenuf said:


> They are stunning..............have my daughter stood behind me saying "can I have one" over and over and over !!!!!!!


LOL that is the normal response when people see them


----------



## kerrybramble

omg they are massive kelly! have missed you whilst you was away! how are you! will get some pics of my boys soon, they are running already :O even though they do fall over sometimes lol! they soooo cute though! your babies are gorgeous hun! give mya some hugs for me! 

kerry xx


----------



## kellystewart

kerrybramble said:


> omg they are massive kelly! have missed you whilst you was away! how are you! will get some pics of my boys soon, they are running already :O even though they do fall over sometimes lol! they soooo cute though! your babies are gorgeous hun! give mya some hugs for me!
> 
> kerry xx


Hey Kerry 

Ah yours must be getting on well cant wait to see pics!!

x


----------



## kerrybramble

gunna wait and take some pics when they have their next play


----------



## suzy93074

OMG! they are Gorgeous!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cdcclub

The pups are stunning Kelly bet they are keeping you very busy


----------



## kellystewart

cdcclub said:


> The pups are stunning Kelly bet they are keeping you very busy


Yup sure am just fed them all and cleaned the whelping pen out hehe


----------



## cdcclub

kellystewart said:


> Yup sure am just fed them all and cleaned the whelping pen out hehe


my lot are all asleep and quiet yet I am online rather than grabbing a nap


----------



## kellystewart

cdcclub said:


> my lot are all asleep and quiet yet I am online rather than grabbing a nap


insane huh? lol


----------



## crazycrest

Hey Kelly, have been wondering how you're getting on!
Pups all look lovely, well done you & Mya


----------



## kellystewart

More pics posted in my profile....now 29 days old and crazy lol

doing really well and im very pleased


----------

